# Has anyone tried the new Monoprice screens?



## rwestley

Has anyone tried the new Monoprice screens? The prices for the electric models are really low. They are listed under new products on their site and they are mat white 1x1 screens. I wonder if they will do for screens what they did for cables and switches, keep the price low for quality products.


----------



## craftech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Monoprice screens? The prices for the electric models are really low. They are listed under new products on their site and they are mat white 1x1 screens. I wonder if they will do for screens what they did for cables and switches, keep the price low for quality products.



No, but I ordered one of their ceiling mounts this morning (no picture was provided, but it was really cheap). I will post a picture when it arrives.


John


----------



## FremontRich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rwestley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the new Monoprice screens? The prices for the electric models are really low. They are listed under new products on their site and they are mat white 1x1 screens. I wonder if they will do for screens what they did for cables and switches, keep the price low for quality products.




How do you spell waves?


----------



## Ericglo

While I think this should be in screens, they do have some tripod beaded screens for $49. The catch is the size is only 59 inches wide. Still, it seems like a good deal.


----------



## rwestley

I listed it in this section because of the price. The Electric model is really inxpensive and I thought it would make for a good DIY project. I would think that the people in the screen section would want to get a more expensive one. The DIY people seem to be looking for low cost alternatives.


----------



## wbassett

Yeah the price is awesome, shipping is even crazier... $23!


The remote doesn't come with it, but can be added for $30. Sounds like a great candidate for Tiddler's screen painting method... or...


----------



## tat2boy

Prices on these screens are good but I wish they would have a simple picture showing what they looked like.


----------



## wbassett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tat2boy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Prices on these screens are good but I wish they would have a simple picture showing what they looked like.



I called them and they will provide a picture if you ask, and they are working on getting one up on the site.


I asked what brand it is, and they said Monoprice... so someone is making it and rebranding it for them most likely. But the price is incredible and after seeing Tiddler's sucess, this is an excellent find. I have a totally different idea in mind for one though.


----------



## jomari

i actually wanted to, but have talked to abuddy of mine, who gave me a huge discount on some optoma panoview screens up for grabs. pm me if your interested.


----------



## Kosty

Well it's just under $60 shipping for me for a 108 inch screen . But the total price would still be under $200.


Although thats more than twice the price of the Wilson art laminate 5x8 sheet I just sent for that may be the simplest solution yet.


That is by far the cheapest screen price I have seen available.


----------



## GreenMonkey

I'm interested. I built a DIY blackout screen at my last house but disassembled it as the screen was too big at the new house. Been running on the white wall for the past few years.


I don't have a lot of time to be building a DIY with the baby running around these days. I love monoprice products.


----------



## Phaffendorf









sorry ignore this!


----------



## kgronseth

Anyone have more information on the monoprice electric screens?


----------



## havix

This is the response I got when I asked for pictures of the product.


"Hi Jeremy,

The pictures should be available by the beginning of next week(for the 4:3 screen); it's been installed but now it's a matter of taking the pictures and updating the site.


Should you have any question, please feel free to email us.

Thank you for doing business with us.


Regards,


Solomon

Monoprice, Inc.

Tel. 909-989-6887

---------------------------------------------------------

Visit our online store at
www.monoprice.com "


----------



## kgronseth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *havix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is the response I got when I asked for pictures of the product.
> 
> 
> "Hi Jeremy,
> 
> The pictures should be available by the beginning of next week(for the 4:3 screen); it's been installed but now it's a matter of taking the pictures and updating the site.
> 
> 
> Should you have any question, please feel free to email us.
> 
> Thank you for doing business with us.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Solomon
> 
> Monoprice, Inc.
> 
> Tel. 909-989-6887
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Visit our online store at
> www.monoprice.com "




I decided to call and ask a few questions real quick and I think I spoke to Solomon. I asked about the 108" screen.


Here is what is listed on the website:

Electric Projection Screen (16:9, 108 inch)

Size : 108inch (2.40M X 1.35M)

Screen Material : Matte White (its gain is about 1.0)

Screen Thickness : 0.42mm (+/-) 0.03mm

Motor Type : Tubular motor


The questions I asked were:

1. Color of the case?

Answer: White

2. Size of the case?

Answer: He didn't have that info but said it is just a couple inches wider than the screen. He said he could find the info, but I didn't ask him to do that.

3. What is the Viewing Angle?

Answer: He didn't know.

4. I assume it has a black border?

Answer: Yes a couple of inches or so.

5. Weight of product?

Answer: He didn't know right off hand but thought it was about 70lbs.

6: Return Policy?

Answer: Same as other products, 21 days, no restocking fee, but S&H is not refunded.

7: Warranty?

Answer: He didn't have anything specific, just said to check the website. (I couldn't find any specific warranties beyond the 21 days, but I didn't look too much.)


He also reiterated that they are in the process of getting pictures up on the website.



I am looking for a low cost alternative to my Graywolf 106" manual pulldown. I rearranged my theater room and now have more seating outside of the smaller viewing cone with this screen, so I now notice a drop off in brightness in some seats.


I am wondering if this Monoprice screen with the motor and being matte white would be a good product to try? I have a Panasonic AE900 as my projector.


----------



## rwestley

I love a mat white screen, no hot spots. The price seems great for an electric screen and if it lives up to the other Monoprice products it could be another best buy. I am currently using one with a AE900 projector but I am thinkiing of getting a larger screen that is why the Monoprice one interests me. The Grey Wolf is a good screen but unless you view directly there will be light loss issues. It should be remembered that most mat white screens are 1.1 brightness.


----------



## kgronseth

I noticed there are some pics up now of the screens.


----------



## rwestley

The pictures look great. This may be another winner for Monoprice. I have never seen an electric screen in this price range before.


----------



## IndianaGeorge

I wonder how much drop it has and if the stop position is adjustable? And where are the tensioned screens?


----------



## bqmeister

Damn, those are some good prices. Can't wait till someone tries one. I want to see some reviews.


----------



## Polygamy16





































































Here are some pics in my garage/studio. . .mind you, I don't claim to be a photographer










Regards,

Solomon


----------



## Polygamy16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndianaGeorge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder how much drop it has and if the stop position is adjustable? And where are the tensioned screens?



Unfortunately, from what I've seen, the drop isn't adjustable. . .about 2 inches give or take. . .stop position is adjustable. . .tensioned screen?


----------



## Polygamy16

. . .and as it turns out, the wireless remote is RF, NOT IR. . .installation wasn't exactly the easiest thing in the world but certainly doable with a little bit of hit'n'miss


----------



## kgronseth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Polygamy16* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics in my garage/studio. . .mind you, I don't claim to be a photographer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Solomon



Thanks for the pics!


----------



## danmanm

I have a few questions for you..


Can the screen be mounted onto a ceiling? And also can the wired controller be removed so the wireless control can be used?


Thanks

Danny


----------



## Polygamy16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danmanm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a few questions for you..
> 
> 
> Can the screen be mounted onto a ceiling? And also can the wired controller be removed so the wireless control can be used?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Danny



The instructions(actually, i don't think any were included) leave a bit to be desired but I can think of a few ways to ceiling mount the screen with a minimum amount of additional hardware(I'll use any excuse to go to homedepot). . .as for replacing the wired remote with the wireless. . .you have to remove it as the RF remote has a new in-line wired remote but with an rf receiver for the remote.


----------



## johnqh

Hi Polygamy,


How was your screen installed? Was it easy?


----------



## Polygamy16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnqh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Polygamy,
> 
> 
> How was your screen installed? Was it easy?



Installation takes about 5mins [1 screw at each end] if you know where you're going to mount the screen and if you have somebody to hold the fixture. . .not involved at all. . .I'll take a close-up of where it mounts so you guys can get an idea of how it mounts


----------



## bqmeister

So any pics of the screen in actual use with a projector? How does it look?


----------



## TeamSpeed

Looks like the border material is coming up on the lower right corner? Is that really the case, or is it just the way the pic appears with that corner of the screen resting on something that is cauing it to bow?


----------



## Polygamy16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TeamSpeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Looks like the border material is coming up on the lower right corner? Is that really the case, or is it just the way the pic appears with that corner of the screen resting on something that is cauing it to bow?



In that picture it was slightly resting on my bass-drum mic thus causing it to bow. . .nothing to do with the screen itself


----------



## TeamSpeed

So with the screen down and not touching anything, how does the screen look in regards to any waves? The price is so right for this screen to do the gray paint mod outlined by Tiddler, but it would have to be very straight.


----------



## Polygamy16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TeamSpeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So with the screen down and not touching anything, how does the screen look in regards to any waves? The price is so right for this screen to do the gray paint mod outlined by Tiddler, but it would have to be very straight.



I'll move my mics aside and snap some more shots. . .


----------



## kim77512




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgronseth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The questions I asked were:
> 
> 1. Color of the case?
> 
> Answer: White
> 
> 2. Size of the case?
> 
> Answer: He didn't have that info but said it is just a couple inches wider than the screen. He said he could find the info, but I didn't ask him to do that.
> 
> 3. What is the Viewing Angle?
> 
> Answer: He didn't know.
> 
> 4. I assume it has a black border?
> 
> Answer: Yes a couple of inches or so.
> 
> 5. Weight of product?
> 
> Answer: He didn't know right off hand but thought it was about 70lbs.
> 
> 6: Return Policy?
> 
> Answer: Same as other products, 21 days, no restocking fee, but S&H is not refunded.
> 
> 7: Warranty?
> 
> Answer: He didn't have anything specific, just said to check the website. (I couldn't find any specific warranties beyond the 21 days, but I didn't look too much.)



I'm Sean with Monoprice, Inc. Here're a little bit more answers for the questions above.


1. Color of the case?

Answer: Matt White


2. Size of the case?

Answer: It is just a couple inches wider than the screen. Sorry, no further info at this time on this question.


3. What is the Viewing Angle?

Answer: Not sure. Sorry.


4. I assume it has a black border?

Answer: Yes a couple of inches or so.


5. Weight of product?

Answer: Its actual weight is about 30LBs, however, we charge shipping cost based on 70LBs due to its over-size volume.


6: Return Policy?

Answer: Same as other products, 21 days, no restocking fee, but S&H is not refunded.


7: Warranty?

Answer: It comes with one year warranty from us.


----------



## rwestley

Since it is a Matt White screen there should be no problem with viewing angle. Even though there is usually 1.1 output one should not have viewing angle issues.


----------



## MenoMosso

Does anyone know if this screen will allow light through if lowered in front of a window?


----------



## XXXLCracker

I just mounted the 16:9 108" electric screen in my basement. I will post some pictures. The screen is flush mounted on the wall and took @ 15 minutes. It is helpful to have a second set of hands.



I also ordered the wireless remote. It is not plug and play. You have to cut the existing controller and plug and splice the Wireless receiver onto the cut end. I am waiting for some more specific instructions from Monoprice on the remote install. I am using this screen with the IN72 and so far I am satisfied. This is in my home theater in my basement which has virtually no ambient light. Keep in mind, this is my first projector/screen so I am not as particular as some.


Any questions, I would be more than happy to assist.


UPDATE =

Just wired up the receiver for the wireless remote.

Took @ 20 minutes. *at this time Monoprice does not have a writeup.*

Tools needed:

Soldering iron

Phiilips head screwdriver

Wire stripper/crimping tool

Basic electrical knowledge and experiencing with basic wiring - if you have ever wired up a car stereo, you are set.


----------



## StormyQ

Thanks for the feedback. Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## MenoMosso

XXXLCracker: Thanks for posting your experience. Could you let me know if the screen blocks light from behind? I would be lowering mine in front of a window, so I need to make sure the material is not at all translucent. Also, do you notice any waves on the screen, or does it appear to be flat and smooth when extended?


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nitemage

Does any one know if these screens support a 12 volt trigger?


----------



## XXXLCracker

I just mounted the 16:9 108" electric screen in my basement. I will post some pictures. The screen is flush mounted on the wall and took @ 15 minutes. It is helpful to have a second set of hands.



I also ordered the wireless remote. It is not plug and play. You have to cut the existing controller and plug and splice the Wireless receiver onto the cut end. I am waiting for some more specific instructions from Monoprice on the remote install. I am using this screen with the IN72 and so far I am satisfied. This is in my home theater in my basement which has virtually no ambient light. Keep in mind, this is my first projector/screen so I am not as particular as some.


Any questions, I would be more than happy to assist.


----------



## IndianaGeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XXXLCracker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any questions, I would be more than happy to assist.



I'll start with 3 questions










1. How much drop (inches of black above viewing area) does it have?


2. Is the stop position finely adjustable?


3. How many seconds to come fully down?


thanks,


George


----------



## bthessel

Thinking about the 108" to go with my new in72. Any new info or reviews on this screen?


----------



## grokus

For people who have bought a monoprice screen. It comes with a wired remote, correct?


Shipping seems to have gone up, $60 for MA.


----------



## tmcquitty

Mine arrived today. I ordered the 108" Electric 16:9 version.


A couple things, first. I haven't mounted my projector, yet. So, I won't have pictures for a couple days. I need to mount the projector, cut a couple holes into the ceiling for putting the cables up and down.


I should have the projector up today. My first impressions. The box seemed to be well packed. It has a heavy bar to weigh down the screen. The rubber boots (one for each end) were off, in the interior bag. It is also missing one screen that mounts the projector to the bracket.


It is white.


It also has a wired remote. The remote's cable comes out the right side. It looks like a beefy cable.


I did check for back light... I took a flashlight and put it directly against the back of the screen. It did show some light. I don't know if that will be strong enough to make a difference. I used a generic flashlight that uses 2 C Cells.


While there was some light, it was not uniform. My room was completely black when I put the flashlight to it.


I hope that helps.


----------



## Kammer

Are the mounting brackets that hold the screen adjustable?


The reason I ask is that if I purchase one, I will need to mount it across a couple of beams on my ceiling that will run perpendicular to the screen.


Thanks.


----------



## Viperhawke

Hey guys, a few quick questions for the ones that have it already...


Can you post all the dimensions of the case? Total width, height, depth, anything else? Please mention if you have the 108 or 135.


I'll be mounting this in the area of my built-in bookshelves that currently houses several single tubelights and their respective fixtures. I'm trying to figure out if this whole thing will be completely out of sight or not. Also has anyone tried programming the functions of the RF remote with any RF universal remote? (Harmony etc.) And since nobody mentioned, what is the time to full extension?


Thanks! Ya'll Rule.


----------



## tmcquitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kammer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the mounting brackets that hold the screen adjustable?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that if I purchase one, I will need to mount it across a couple of beams on my ceiling that will run perpendicular to the screen.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No. It wouldn't be hard to build something that they attach to.


The bracket is an L-bracket. It covers the side and back. There are two screws that mount to the screen. There's a single hole near the top for mounting to the wall.


----------



## tmcquitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IndianaGeorge* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll start with 3 questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How much drop (inches of black above viewing area) does it have?
> 
> 
> 2. Is the stop position finely adjustable?
> 
> 
> 3. How many seconds to come fully down?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> George



George,


1. It's about 1 1/2 inches on my 108" screen (16:9).


2. The stop is adjustable, but not finely.


3. I didn't time it. I will today.


----------



## Viperhawke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmcquitty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> 
> 1. It's about 1 1/2 inches on my 108" screen (16:9).
> 
> 
> 2. The stop is adjustable, but not finely.
> 
> 
> 3. I didn't time it. I will today.




If you can, would you please measure the outside dimensions of the case and post them on here? That is the only thing stopping me from buying.


I just need the width, height, and depth. Thanks.


----------



## IndianaGeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmcquitty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> George,
> 
> 
> 1. It's about 1 1/2 inches on my 108" screen (16:9).
> 
> 
> 2. The stop is adjustable, but not finely.
> 
> 
> 3. I didn't time it. I will today.



Thanks! I can't understand why they would not provide at least 6-12 inches of drop










-George


----------



## tmcquitty

Well, here's my pictures of my monoprice screen. I am using King Kong in HD-dvd from an Xbox 360 HD-DVD drive.


They don't quite look as good as in real life.


I had a friend over yesterday and he was amazed.


Thomas


----------



## eglinski

TMCQUITTY,

When you adjust the stop position, do you use the allen head set screws?

Do you experience the screen lowering all the way down... then it goes back up to the set stop position?? I have adjusted my new Mustang screen that way the stop screws on the end of the roller looks just like the picture on Monoprice website

When my screen "goes back up to the set height" it seems to have mor waves than when it just comes down and "I" stop it


----------



## Lawguy

Here is an idea.


Does anyone know if it would be possible to remove the fabric from, say a 106" Dalite High Power pull-down screen and put it in this electric screen?


That would be a really cheap electric High Power.


----------



## EocThermos

tmcquitty- is this your first screen, or do you have something to compare it to?


----------



## MyChimera

wow..that really looks clear....I will have to save up!


----------



## tmcquitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eglinski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TMCQUITTY,
> 
> When you adjust the stop position, do you use the allen head set screws?
> 
> Do you experience the screen lowering all the way down... then it goes back up to the set stop position?? I have adjusted my new Mustang screen that way the stop screws on the end of the roller looks just like the picture on Monoprice website
> 
> When my screen "goes back up to the set height" it seems to have mor waves than when it just comes down and "I" stop it




I haven't adjusted the stop position. The remote allows you to stop it at any level, but it is not finely adjustable.


I have one wave on the left hand side about 1 foot down from the bottom. It is visible on the last picture.


Those were quick snapshots taken with my dSLR. However, I had to make several adjustments to get the pictures to turn out that "nice". The first batches had the lens open too long or really bad coloring.


It looks much better than the pictures show.


----------



## tmcquitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EocThermos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> tmcquitty- is this your first screen, or do you have something to compare it to?




It is my first screen. My first projector (not used for HT) was a Mitsubishi DLP. It has been a workhorse (about 500,000 miles on it, as I travel with it).


I have projected onto the wall at my house, but it is a textured wall common in Texas. I didn't like the texture or the color (tan), so I wanted a screen. The price was right ($207, including 50 ft cables- s-video, component, vga). I am going to get an HDMI cable, but right not my dish receiver for that room is not HD. We were supposed to get two VIP622s, but only got one. So that one went to the 62" Mitsubishi DLP TV downstairs.


When I finish up (hopefully this weekend) on the TV components, I will have an Intel Mac Mini with the EyeTV Hybrid recording HDTV pushed through the VGA connection. I have a DVD player with component out for DVDs, when I am not ripping and encoding on the mini. And the XBOX 360 can go back into my office on the Sharp Aquos, which since I dropped cable has nothing going to it.


I want to find a way to get rid of some of that wave on the left side. While it is not critical, when I think about it, it drives me nuts. However, I am like that..


----------



## tmcquitty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Viperhawke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you can, would you please measure the outside dimensions of the case and post them on here? That is the only thing stopping me from buying.
> 
> 
> I just need the width, height, and depth. Thanks.




Viper, I emailed the dimensions to you. If you wouldn't mind, could you post them here. I forgot what I emailed you. Something like 3 1/2, 4, and 106.


----------



## augiedoggy

Itoo was wondering if the 12v trigger on my projector could control this screen..


----------



## tmcquitty

Not sure. Sorry.


----------



## Viperhawke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmcquitty* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Viper, I emailed the dimensions to you. If you wouldn't mind, could you post them here. I forgot what I emailed you. Something like 3 1/2, 4, and 106.




Yup, thank you very much.


Width is ~105"

Depth is 3 1/4"

Height is 4"


These are the dimensions of the outside case of the 108" screen for all who care to know! Thanks to tmcquitty!


If anyone has the info, how long is the screen from the top of the "drop" to the bottom? Thanks. Anyone dealing with the 135"? I think I'm gonna get that one but I don't know when they'll have it in stock, plus, I have no clue of the distance I need to project on a screen that big. Nor do I know the projector I should get, Help! PM Me Please!


----------



## jboehm

Any feedback on the monoprice screens after using them for awhile?


Thanks,

Jon


----------



## MenoMosso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Viperhawke* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone dealing with the 135"? I think I'm gonna get that one but I don't know when they'll have it in stock, plus, I have no clue of the distance I need to project on a screen that big.



Interesting info from the monoprice website regarding the 135" screen:

_Question: When will you be getting Electric Projection Screen Product ID # 3016/3018 in stock?

Answer: We do actually have it in stock but haven't been able to figure out who to use for shipping because of its over-size volume. Please check back later.


Note: Item IS available for local pickup_


When you select "more info", you can find this by clicking the "knowledge base" tab below the related products section.


----------



## MississippiMan

Seems a pretty silly excuse for people who are in business.










FedEx Freight can accept it if they strap it to a narrow wooden pallet. Requesting "Dock to Dock" for Customer Pick Up saves a bundle. FedEx will keep and dispose of the pallet is asked. I've done extensive checking a FedEx Freight has the best rates and takes extraordinary care of "Fragile" shipments


I regularly accept delivery of Acrylic Mirrors in excess of 123" long x 73" wide on pallets measuring 130" x 78". At 135" diagonal, that Monoprice screen could not measure more than 126" long when Crated.


Anybody can request a FedEx Freight PU. If Monoprice is on the ball at all, they can take such a request and run with it.


----------



## couchpotato1072

any updates?


----------



## TomM

I recently received my 108" Monoprice electric and have it mounted above a 92"x48" bay window in my livingroom (I had no wall big enough and needed light control, soooo, two birds with one stone!)


When lowered during the day I can just see the sun that shines between the mini blind slats behind it, but very faint. Probably add some fabric or light control blinds later.


As for the drop, it's about 2" and the adjustability is hardly worth mentioning since at 3" I could just see the roller core starting to become exposed, and thats no good for it, so 2 1/2 " or less.


I should have ordered the remote and probably will, unless I can find a way to wire in a 12v trigger from my Sharp XV-Z3000U projector.


Picture looks great, btw.


----------



## cjcote




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TomM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Picture looks great, btw.



Do you have any screenshots? It would be nice to see more screenshots on this thread.


cjcote


----------



## Retsdiv

I've done a little research. These screens are manufactured in China by Lumi Legend Corporation - the Brateck Enterprises Division. If you google "Brateck electric screen" you'll find more info.


----------



## alaskaman1666

HEY! THANK YOU LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!

I had heard of MONOPRICE in other threads. This time last year on my birthday (March 15) I checked out the Toshiba XA1 at my local Fry's. The "Toshiba Tour" was demoing HD DVD. I wanted one but ended up with a Toshiba upscaling DVD player. I just got my XA1 from Robert at Value Electronic two weeks ago. I have an XA2 coming next.Then I wanted a Panny 50" 8UK plasma, but due to dental work, a new crown, my HT saving fund got depleted. I ended up with a 37' LCD.

The 37" (SHARP) died twice in the last year and I got a 46" with "BANDING" as a replacement. I am calling SHARP for a replacement or a refund.

In the meantime I have been looking/reading about the Panasonic PTAE-1000. I'm game. But you mentioned the Monoprice screens in this thread. I'm there. I looked them up and they are less than twenty miles from me. I have access to a pickup. I'm going down in the next thirty days and pick up that 108" electric screen and a remote. I am excited about this. I could not believe the price. Thanks to you and Monoprice I can see my Home Theatre going to a whole new level. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## pilla75

XXXLCracker,

Would you mind posting some instructions on making the wired remote into a wireless?

I am DIY challenged, will take all the help I can get.


Thanks

Pilla



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XXXLCracker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just mounted the 16:9 108" electric screen in my basement. I will post some pictures. The screen is flush mounted on the wall and took @ 15 minutes. It is helpful to have a second set of hands.
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered the wireless remote. It is not plug and play. You have to cut the existing controller and plug and splice the Wireless receiver onto the cut end. I am waiting for some more specific instructions from Monoprice on the remote install. I am using this screen with the IN72 and so far I am satisfied. This is in my home theater in my basement which has virtually no ambient light. Keep in mind, this is my first projector/screen so I am not as particular as some.
> 
> 
> Any questions, I would be more than happy to assist.
> 
> 
> UPDATE =
> 
> Just wired up the receiver for the wireless remote.
> 
> Took @ 20 minutes. *at this time Monoprice does not have a writeup.*
> 
> Tools needed:
> 
> Soldering iron
> 
> Phiilips head screwdriver
> 
> Wire stripper/crimping tool
> 
> Basic electrical knowledge and experiencing with basic wiring - if you have ever wired up a car stereo, you are set.


----------



## Viperhawke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pilla75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> XXXLCracker,
> 
> Would you mind posting some instructions on making the wired remote into a wireless?
> 
> I am DIY challenged, will take all the help I can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pilla



Is it just me or have the prices on all their screens gone up? Anyone remember what the prices for each size screen were when this thread was first posted??


----------



## EocThermos

I don't really remember, but I don't think the prices went up. If they did it wasn't by much.


----------



## StormyQ

With a gain of "about 1.0" aren't these screens about the equivalent of shooting to a wall? Great prices but I can't convince myself they would be worth it. Would love to see more pictures of them in action. Guess they got their shipping issues worked out because I received an email notification this week that the 135" is back in stock.


----------



## alaskaman1666

Just looked up Monoprice on Mapquest. Off Archibald Ave North of Interstate 10 in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca.. I used to live down the street from them. Anyway 108" 16/9 screen is in stock for willcall pickup, no extra charge, and i have a pickup truck.


----------



## Viperhawke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskaman1666* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just looked up Monoprice on Mapquest. Off Archibald Ave North of Interstate 10 in Rancho Cucamonga, Ca.. I used to live down the street from them. Anyway 108" 16/9 screen is in stock for willcall pickup, no extra charge, and i have a pickup truck.



Anyone know if their shipping quote on the 135" 16:9 is reasonable?


I'm in Orlando, FL and they are asking $77.01, or about 39% more for a total of $275.04.


Would it be cheaper if some kind person nearby their warehouse picked it up and shipped it?


Should I look at a higher quality screen if I'm in the $300 range already?


Help please! Thanks again everyone!


EDIT:


Just found this screen, thoughts as compared to monoprice 135? other than monoprice is a 16:9.


Guess no links to eBay allowed...Item number I found was 330095566005.


Not promoting, asking for opinions.


----------



## alaskaman1666

Viperhawke:


I have been looking at prices lately and the price with remote and shipping to your location looks excellent. I checked "resellerratings" for Monoprice. It is almost a perfect "10". I am sold. I would check a B+M near you for your own peace of mind, but I am going for the 108" electric and remote! I will be posting my comments as soon as I get it as far as build quality and installation and wiring remote, probably in about thirty days. BTW what PJ are you using?


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lecterman

Anyone using one of the tripod screens?


I am in search of a tripod screen due to my living situation as I cannot mount a screen.


If these are decent, I might go with one.


----------



## Viperhawke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskaman1666* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Viperhawke:
> 
> 
> I have been looking at prices lately and the price with remote and shipping to your location looks excellent. I checked "resellerratings" for Monoprice. It is almost a perfect "10". I am sold. I would check a B+M near you for your own peace of mind, but I am going for the 108" electric and remote! I will be posting my comments as soon as I get it as far as build quality and installation and wiring remote, probably in about thirty days. BTW what PJ are you using?
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!



Thanks for the quick response!

Well I don't have a PJ yet because I don't have a screen yet. I was advised to get a screen first and then look for a PJ to match. I have sufficient space for the screen and any PJ I want but I have no idea what I should get. I do know that I will be watching HD content, and pc gaming on it. 135" Unreal Tournament 3 yay!!

Of course I'll only be using it at night due to the amount of light in the room. For daytime use I have a 50" plasma in front of which I am planning to drop this screen. BTW what places do you recommend I look at screens for? Preferably someplace with a B&M nearby, zip is 32819. And what PJ are you using?


Doh I forgot I need to get a new sound system for this room too...any recs?


Thanks!


----------



## Viperhawke

$308.51 shipped for


135" 16:9 Motorized Screen and RF Remote. Good deal? Saw some name brand ones for around $400 a few mins ago but closed window by accident, GRR.


----------



## alaskaman1666

Viperhawke:

I have a 46" Sharp lcd on a cart at the foot of the bed. I am going to put the PJ and screen in the living room. Just a sofa a screen and a PJ. I've got one Toshiba HD DVD player and another coming this week. For audio components I like Denon. They have a new HDMI AVR coming out later this year. For speakers I use 4 Infinity Beta 20 with an Infinity center/sub.

I am leaning to the Panasonic PJ's either a 100 or a 1000. I used to sell the Sharp's where I worked. I am done with Sharp. I am going to look at a lot of PJ's locally before buying.


----------



## alaskaman1666

Am I the only one on this thread? Any owner's out there? How about some reports. GOOD/ BAD/ETC. Speak up! Knowledge is power!


----------



## lecterman

I should have mine by the end of the week.


I'll let you know.


I am getting a tripod version though, so I don't know if you will be interested or not.


----------



## alaskaman1666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lecterman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I should have mine by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> I am getting a tripod version though, so I don't know if you will be interested or not.



Thanks lecterman!


I am interested, as the screen material is probably the same! What projector are you using what is the throw distance and how dark is your room. You know, all the usual questions! I want a quality home theatre experience and value your opinion.


THANK YOU!


----------



## lecterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskaman1666* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks lecterman!
> 
> 
> I am interested, as the screen material is probably the same! What projector are you using what is the throw distance and how dark is your room. You know, all the usual questions! I want a quality home theatre experience and value your opinion.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!




I will be using a Hitachi PJ-TX100 projector throwing about 12-14 ft. The room is pretty well light controlled.


I'll post pix this weekend hopefully.


----------



## lecterman

I did not get the screen. Apparently it will not get here until Monday.


Until then, it is white sheet city for me.


----------



## grokus

I have a picture.


This is the 108" 16x9 screen from monoprice. Projector is Mitsubishi HD1000U. Throw distance is about 12.5 feet. I will add blinds or curtains later to control the light a little better.


----------



## alaskaman1666

grokus:


Thank You for the picture. I am planning on going to Monoprice to pick up that exact same screen in about a month. Please post any additional notes or comments as you enjoy your home theatre. All input and feedback will be helpful and most welcome!


----------



## drdentler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grokus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a picture.
> 
> 
> This is the 108" 16x9 screen from monoprice. Projector is Mitsubishi HD1000U. Throw distance is about 12.5 feet. I will add blinds or curtains later to control the light a little better.



Do you think it would have been possible to mount that on the ceiling? That's where I'm wanting to mount my screen.


----------



## GreenMonkey

I'd love to get one of these screens. My screen size is 115" though, too big for the 108" and the 135" is probably too big for the image.


Still white wall here for me. Haven't built a DIY screen since I tore apart the last one. Getting blackout cloth/etc for a screen at 115" is tougher than my old 80" screen.


----------



## grokus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drdentler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you think it would have been possible to mount that on the ceiling? That's where I'm wanting to mount my screen.



This might be doable. I'm thinking to use the thin iron/steel wire that the builders use to hold dropped down ceiling brackets, but the problem is that the mounting enclosure would tilt, I think you can still use the screen just fine, but it just doesn't look very nice.


Hope other people who have mounted this screen onto the ceiling can weigh in.


----------



## grokus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskaman1666* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> grokus:
> 
> 
> Thank You for the picture. I am planning on going to Monoprice to pick up that exact same screen in about a month. Please post any additional notes or comments as you enjoy your home theatre. All input and feedback will be helpful and most welcome!



Mounting was fairly easy. I picked up some drywall anchors from Home Depot, 30-lb ones, 6 for $2. Only one pair of screw+anchor was needed.


Unlike the feedback on monoprice, I did get a green plastic stick in the package. I heard it's used for adjusting the amount of screen drop although I don't know how to use it and am not planning to adjust the drop.


----------



## grokus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grokus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This might be doable. I'm thinking to use the thin iron/steel wire that the builders use to hold dropped down ceiling brackets, but the problem is that the mounting enclosure would tilt, I think you can still use the screen just fine, but it just doesn't look very nice.
> 
> 
> Hope other people who have mounted this screen onto the ceiling can weigh in.



I looked at the enclosure again tonight, actually one set of holes are for wall mount and another set is centered and for ceiling mount, so you should be OK.


----------



## drdentler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grokus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I looked at the enclosure again tonight, actually one set of holes are for wall mount and another set is centered and for ceiling mount, so you should be OK.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## EocThermos

Can someone compare the picture quality to something else? BOC perhaps?


I'm about to order and I don't want to change anything about the picture as I'm very satisfied with it- I just want to get the screen out of the way when not in use


----------



## S4Alex

Does anyone have pictures of the screens mounted to the wall all the way down? I am mainly interested in the 100 or the 108?


Does anyone know if the screens allow for audio transparancy?


----------



## C Schelp

I would like to pick up again on a question asked earlier in the thread.


Q. Would it be possible to swap the screen material out for something else?


In reality I would like to know the answer to some more specific questions.


1. How is the screen material attached to the roller?

2. What is the roller made of?

3. How much space is there between the roller and the inside of the case?


Depending upon the answers, I wonder if it might be possible to swap the material for some acoustically transparent material and build a tab tensioning system as well. The viewable area would naturally need to go down as I would need space for the tensioning wires and tabs on the roller but I want a screen smaller than the 108" anyways. It would also be nice to be able to add a little more drop to the screen. You might ask why I would go to this effort. Have you seen the cost of a drop down tensioned acoustically transparent screen... The money savings are worth a little effort.


Thank you for any answers you screen owners are able to provide.


Craig


----------



## urbanlegend213

nvm


----------



## EocThermos

No idea, but if you're getting enough power to run a projector, audio system, dvd player, and whatever else I'm forgetting, I would venture that the lowering of a screen will probably be the least of your concerns


----------



## netjack

So what's the consensus on these screens? Are they as good as the Da-Lite Model B's, C's?


I ordered a Pan-ax100u. I have a room with a decent amount of ambient light which I'll try to dim w/ shades. So I'm trying to figure out which screen and which material. Any advice would be appreciated.


thx


----------



## netjack

no response?


----------



## urbanlegend213

wat do you guys think about this, i originally planned to have a 135inch fixed screen above my fire place, but due to the hight of the fireplace i can only have a 106inch above the fireplace which is still great but i want more, so here is what im thinking of doing, i want to get the 135 and the RF remote, and paint it with black flame light fusion or that silver fire fusion stuff. i plan to mount this onto the ceiling. any suggestions?


EDIT: also the length of the room its going to be put inside of is 20 feet and on one side of the room is wall to wall sliding patio doors ( the pella designer ones with the shades built in to the door) the blinds in the door close out 90% of the light but some light still comes through....any problems from that?


----------



## MississippiMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *urbanlegend213* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> wat do you guys think about this, i originally planned to have a 135inch fixed screen above my fire place, so here is what im thinking of doing, i want to get the 135 and the RF remote, and paint it with black flame light fusion or that silver fire fusion stuff. i plan to mount this onto the ceiling. any suggestions?
> 
> 
> EDIT: also the length of the room its going to be put inside of is 20 feet and on one side of the room is wall to wall sliding patio doors ( the pella designer ones with the shades built in to the door) the blinds in the door close out 90% of the light but some light still comes through....any problems from that?



Not with the coatings on the screen your considering, but come over to the Official Sprayed Screen Thread on the DIY Screen Forum with this, or PM me. You can get advice on the entire project that way.


----------



## imromo24

I am considering the 135" because I want the effect of unrolling the screen before a movie (without the price of quote better screens), that effect to me is nearly as important as picture because most of my friends don't even know you can watch tv on a projector.


Any issues on these screens with waves, and if so, any bright ideas on self installed tensioning?


----------



## imromo24

Everyone must be enjoying their screens too much to reply, I guess it is a good thing. Anyway, I am about to purchase my 135" screen in a few days so speak now or forever hold your peace!


My main concern is if there are any waves on the monoprice screens?


thanks


----------



## StormyQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imromo24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Everyone must be enjoying their screens too much to reply, I guess it is a good thing. Anyway, I am about to purchase my 135" screen in a few days so speak now or forever hold your peace!
> 
> 
> My main concern is if there are any waves on the monoprice screens?
> 
> 
> thanks



Make sure you break the silence and let us know what you think of yours!


----------



## cleatus

looks like we had quite a few interested, but not many reviews!


----------



## sknyfs

How is the adjustable stop?. Does it adjust the "full open" or do I have to adjust the stop every time I use the screen.


I am thinking of getting a 135" (or 150") and then adjusting the stop so I have an electric 2.35:1 screen.


----------



## imromo24

I ordered the 135" because of the price and the shipping was even less than several other places. And after five "well paid for" days of traveling across country it is on time for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Cocophone

That's one thing I like about living on the west coast.... fast shipping from newegg and monoprice


----------



## imromo24

Ok, I got a call from UPS, because my address shares with a neighboring city, they got the delivery mixed up, not monoprices fault. But I must say the packaging they sent it in was pretty pathetic. However, for 50$ less than the other sites for delivery, it really didn't matter because the casing is metal, the screen rolls up inside, and it was in a plastice bag to keep dry. The box was mangled but the case and screen are fine.


Going to have to figure out some magic to hang it up though, definately no parts or instructions for a ceiling mount, but I don't think it will be difficult because the whole 135" screen and case only weighs 33lbs.


I am going to read around here first to find someone elses install post I saw once and report back later in the week.


----------



## imromo24




> Quote:
> The easiest way I have found to install the RF receiver to the projection screen is to splice the two cables together. Here is the procedure.
> 
> 
> 1. Cut the cable that is hardwired to the screen above the toggle switch so that you are removing the toggle switch and the AC plug from the screen.
> 
> 
> 2. Strip back the outer jacket for the remaining cable. Inside you will find 4 wires. They are Red, Black, White and Green. On the reciever unit for the remote you will also find 4 wires. They are Red, Blue, Brown and Yellow/Green.
> 
> 
> 3. Strip the jackets from the wires on the screen side to expose the bare wires.
> 
> 
> 4. Connect the screen wires to the remote wires as follows. I found screw-on wire connector nuts to be the easiest method.
> 
> 
> The Red wire on the reciever to the Black wire comming from the screen.
> 
> The Blue wire on the reciever to the Red wire comming from the screen.
> 
> The Brown wire on the reciever to the White wire comming from the screen.
> 
> Yellow/Green wire on the reciever to the Green wire comming from the screen.
> 
> 
> 5. I used zip ties to bind the jacket of the cables together to keep them from pulling on the connections.
> 
> 
> Once everythings connnected, plug it in and give it a try.



From the monoprice site for the remote control that you buy separately.


----------



## imromo24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imromo24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Going to have to figure out some magic to hang it up though, definately no parts or instructions for a ceiling mount, but I don't think it will be difficult because the whole 135" screen and case only weighs 33lbs.



Yes I quoted myself...but after further review, there are holes on the same bracket used for a wall mount ( on a balanced centerline of the case). I will put an anchor in the ceiling joist and wire to an s hook and hang with these holes provided. They are sturdy. and again, the whole thing only weighs 33lbs-ish.


----------



## StormyQ

Looking forward to some feedback!


----------



## imromo24

I used 6" J-hooks and took it as tight to the ceiling as possible (6" because of the 5" drop in the tile) I had to bridge the floor (ceiling in basement) joist with a 2x4 to get the right length and extra depth on the J-bolt. I used gorrila glue between the new 2x4 and the joist as well as nails. It is very sturdy. Then I attached 3/16 horse shoe? ring that has a screw close clasp (if someone knows what this is called please post). Then I drilled the same diameter hole through the ceiling tile, inserted the Jbolt and screwed it to the new 2x4 member. Very sturdy.


Total Cost: $35, but I bought a nice pair of wire strippers for $24 so it was actually $11 to mount. (and easy)


----------



## imromo24

The wire diagram for the wireless remote mentioned on their site works and is simple.


The screen rolls down smoothly, rather quietly and very professional like. I did about twenty tests because it is so cool.


The following are my impressions, I have not seen many other screens, this is my first.


Cons:

1. the material is very thin (definately keep it rolled up when not in use) looks like it may dent or wrinkle if abused.

2. the screen has waves that are visible with no projector on and side lighting, I don't think they will be noticed with the projector on but I don't have a proj yet.


Pros:

1. Professional looking and operation.

2. screen rolls up wirelessly with separate remote (recommended if plan to use roll up)

3. Wall and ceiling mountable (with Screw hooks, and 3/16" clasp purchased on your own)

4. Black border is paint but is very straight and even.

5. Looks to have good reflective properities (no proj tests yet)

6. Sturdy case and motor sounds sufficient.

7. For half the price of the lowest end screen I could find, I can't imagine needing to pay for anything else.

8.It can be stopped at any height with the stop button. However, it does only have 3" of black at top. My 7'6" basement is perfect for the drop and 135" screen.



I did not take it apart and do not plan to.


I don't see a reason to mount a new screen or paint the screen but I imagine it can be done, but may stress the motor??


I don't know if hanging weights to try and tension the screen would either work or be necessary. Therre is a heavy bar at the end of the screen that holds it still and staight.


----------



## imromo24

Alright, I still haven't gotten a projector....but I don't plan to until July...so every once in a while I go downstairs into the basment and push the wireless remote that I screwed in to the post behind the couch......and then just watch the screen go down and then up. It fits perfectly on the left end of a 20' wall that is approximately 7'-6" tall........The 3" or so drop plus the case plus the hooks in the ceiling as well as about 1' of space between the bottom of the screen and the floor is a perfect fit and looks very nice.


I have the 135" monoprice 16x9


----------



## imromo24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imromo24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if hanging weights to try and tension the screen would either work or be necessary. Therre is a heavy bar at the end of the screen that holds it still and staight.



I did check if pulling on the bottom of the screen to simulate hanging some weights from the bottom pole across the screen .....it definately removed the waves.....So, I think that will be what I will do if there are any visible waves when I get my projector.


----------



## Jordan

Well, apparently there are people ordering the 135", because it just went out of stock in the last week...and I found out when I went to place my order this morning.


A question for those who have the 135 - how big is the case (L, W, H) , and is the screen centered in length of the case or is it offset to one side (and by how much)? I will be placing blocking in the ceiling for the sheetrockers to cut to this week and had hoped to have the actual using in hand.


----------



## imromo24

I saw that, good thing I jumped in when I did, I think I got the last one, sorry!


The dimensions of the 135" are :


125 1/2" in total length outside end to outside end.


3 3/4" is the total outside to outside dimension of the case HEIGHT (including mounting plate attached.)


3" is the total outside to outside dimension of the case depth from front to back.


The screen is centered on the case with about 2 to 2 1/4" from the screen edge to the edge of the case.



The mounting hardware is exactly 125 1/2" apart. A 3/16" schackle and a J-hook worked perfectly to ceiling mount.


----------



## Jordan

Thanks for the info. It looks like that's just what I needed - nice and compact. I've only got 2" from the bottom of the joists to the face of drywall on the ceiling, so a 3-3/4" height would minimize the trim work below the ceiling level. My joists are perp to the screen, and I'm not willing to get a bunch of joist repair kits to fully recess the screen - I just don't trust that they'd work well enough for that many in a row.


Guess I'll have to see if I can call Sean and bug him about when he'll get the next batch in.


----------



## uabcar

Was thinking of getting one of the 108" screens but the shipping to OH is $115. Is that right. I was expecting it to be way less given all the talk about it in the thread. You all must live on west coast I guess.


Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Jordan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uabcar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was thinking of getting one of the 108" screens but the shipping to OH is $115. Is that right. I was expecting it to be way less given all the talk about it in the thread. You all must live on west coast I guess.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something?



The item is oversized, so it get's a very large surcharge added to the shipping.


----------



## imromo24

I tried some other places with screens and shipping was even more. Add another brand to your shopping cart somewhere and check out their shipping. I know it was a shocker, but I guess when you buy a $1200 screen, $100 for shipping isn't bad, but a $200 screen an $100 shipping seems just plain wrong, but it was true. Oh, well I guess.


----------



## imromo24

Again, sorry for buying the last 135" screen.










I got everything hooked up last night with the epson 400 and with the lights off running HD from Direc TV I could not believe my eyes...










If you are looking for a cheap way to project onto something and you have a dark room, this is definately a no brainer. However, if you have some or alot of ambient light and a bigger budget, going with a higher gain screen is recommended. If you don't ever want to replace the screen you may also want to invest in a better screen...but I also plan on replacing the projector which will be much easier in the future, hence the reason I went to monoprice. The future projectors will not need a grey screen for contrast, will not need gain for brightness, how do I know? just 'cause.


----------



## MississippiMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imromo24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a cheap way to project onto something and you have a dark room, this is definately a no brainer. .......................
> 
> 
> ............... The future projectors will not need a grey screen for contrast, will not need gain for brightness, how do I know? just 'cause.



Mostly true, but the lead in time where the majority will be able to afford the PJs that can do all that without sacrificing something along the way will be long enough that most will not want to opt in to getting a screen that will leave them wanting something better for even a 2 year stretch. Choosing the right screen isn't hard, and need not be expensive, Mfg or DIY offerings that fit both those criteria abound, and any one of several popular choices can and should adapt to things getting better on the PJ front, yet still make the "entry level" image from a budget PJ look good enough to warrant expressions like; "Does it get any better? And if so, will I really notice or care?"


It's always a tough call, but as you point out, when it's an inexpensive one to consider the choice can come a lot easier.


One thing IS certain. The multitude of available PJ and Screen choices just keeps getting larger, and less expensive due to the demand by the "Everyman" for the "Big Picture".


I remember (2002) on this Forum, and on "PJs over $3500" when there was a decided elitist attitude about Front Projection, and if you questioned the availability of expense/performance vs the need for value/performance, then you were told that perhaps you were looking in the wrong place and at te wrong Display application. That, and that Front Projection "wasn't" a mass market/mass appeal sort of thing.


Seems like that was sorta a myopic viewpoint considering what we see happening all around us nowadays, so I gotta say;


Told 'em so!










'cause I did.


----------



## imromo24

Certainly, that elitist attitude extended for alot of people when they were the early adopters of Rear Projection Widescreen TV's...then within months it seemed like everyone had them and there were dozens to choose from. My first RP was a battle between Mits and Hitachi, there wasn't much else, but because I was spending $2k or more I researched the daylights out of the two of them. Then within no time everyone who came over to see my 46" TV owned a 56" TV 3 months later at the same price. Although I own an 26" LCD, it is in the kitchen, and I am glad I got to skip the whole plasma LCD 60" and above fiasco as I call it.


It is a common feeling to want to be better than the next guy, human nature, that is why we advance...but the inevitable is that everyone will catch up and what was once special to a chosen few is commonplace (and it is that chosen few that feel slighted because they spent countless hours doing research and shopping and testing and viewing that may sometimes feel like it is not fair that 1 year later anyone can walk into BB and buy a nice picture large screen TV for half the price)


The word is bound to get out that Digital Projectors are sweet, word spreads fast. All those guys with the huge $20k CRT's have great pictures sure, but now joe schmoe can spend $800 and be completely satisfied. So, to make this sound like it has anything to do with mono price screens at ~$300...there are a lot of under paid hard working folks that want the luxuries of overpaid hardworking folks that may not realize that you can simply project onto a blank wall with no screen at all, no problem...but if you want some flare to your room with an electronic motorized screen you can come here for some reasurrance that your $300 won't be wasted with something resembling a scam. I wish I had an extra $2200 for a diamond coated glass bead blah blah, but I have the 135" screen and it works.


----------



## MississippiMan

I could type 20,000 words (...and have....) and not express it any more throughly or correctly.


The phrase many have adopted applies here most of all.


"It's all good".



.......feels good just to say it.


----------



## imromo24




----------



## bworrell

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but is this type of screen suitable to have the center speaker behind the screen? I want this to drop over my alcove where I'll all my equipment and a center speaker.


----------



## MississippiMan

No, not if your striving for non-muted, distortion free sound. Only a AT screen with a porosity index that allows sound pressure to pass through essentially non hendered can satisfy those with discriminating hearing.


Having said that, I can also add that I have heard several installations where Center Channel speakers with exceptional dispersion, and that were located behind retractable screens, do quite well enough to satisfy most everyone who heard them.


However, the issues has always been for many Stereophiles to NEVER accommodate "well enough". When accurate measurements are taken that show even slight DB attenuation and frequency skewing due to the lack of performance by even "accoustically transparent" screens, even then a Hue & Cry is raised. Ruben's SMX material arose out of the need for AVS's AT advocates to have "better than..." performance out of a AT material.


So it boils down to one thing.....how high is/must be your satisfaction index?

Placement location behind the screen, the ability to use angular reflection, and the use of equalization can mitigate many, if not all the caveats you might run into in your situation. The fact that you want to or have to consider the use of a budget priced screen such as a Monoprice instead of a actual AT screen, Mfg. or DIY, is the real issue. If you have to go there, then go there and do your best to adapt what you have.


Good luck with all that though, and PM me if you want to discuss your situation in detail and explore your CC speaker positioning options. You might have options....then again you might be whipping the proverbial expired Equine.


----------



## afyuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nitemage* /forum/post/9238266
> 
> 
> Does any one know if these screens support a 12 volt trigger?



Yes, it will take a 12 volt trigger. I just installed my 108" 16:9 screen in my bedroom, which replaced my old 4:3 7 foot diagonal Vidikron screen. I reused the trigger box from that old setup and worked well. Basically, you just match the 4 conductors (ground, neutral, up, down) to your 12V trigger. The screen is great, considering the price. The motor is a bit noisy, but hey!


----------



## kuapao

Hi folks! Just received the 108" diag screen from monoprice. There were no instructions nor the supposed green plastic thing for adjusting drop. Any owners out there care to share some mounting tips?


We are planning to mount to our wall (drywall). We measured from center of each mounting hole on each end of the case (101", does this sound right?). We are concerned that because of the odd measurement, we won't be able to mount to our wall studs. Is the 22lbs case really okay to mount to the drywall (and not on studs)?


Also, what is this green plastic thingie supposed to be?


----------



## afyuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuapao* /forum/post/12786531
> 
> 
> Hi folks! Just received the 108" diag screen from monoprice. There were no instructions nor the supposed green plastic thing for adjusting drop. Any owners out there care to share some mounting tips?
> 
> 
> We are planning to mount to our wall (drywall). We measured from center of each mounting hole on each end of the case (101", does this sound right?). We are concerned that because of the odd measurement, we won't be able to mount to our wall studs. Is the 22lbs case really okay to mount to the drywall (and not on studs)?
> 
> 
> Also, what is this green plastic thingie supposed to be?



The green tool is to adjust how far the screen comes down. I believe you can only adjust a couple of inches one way or the other. The adjustment hole is in the rear. I mounted mine on top of a piece of wood plank that is mounted onto the studs because I needed to clear a mirror on the wall. At around 25lbs, you can use one of those metal drywall anchor screws and it should work fine since each anchor is rated for around 50 lbs.


----------



## heberjoe

I also have the 108-inch screen. No way would I mount it to drywall only. If it were me, I would use a long thin strip of wood. Mount that strip of wood to the studs, and then screw the screen into the wood strip.


I also didn't get the green thingie. No big deal, I have never had the need for it.


----------



## Threecard

Guys, post some pics if you could. I'd like to see the top as I would like to mount it hanging from the ceiling. Also, any problems with rollup or does it sit flush?


----------



## afyuen

Anyone, know the net weight of the 135" unit?


----------



## kuapao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afyuen* /forum/post/12786613
> 
> 
> The green tool is to adjust how far the screen comes down. I believe you can only adjust a couple of inches one way or the other. The adjustment hole is in the rear. I mounted mine on top of a piece of wood plank that is mounted onto the studs because I needed to clear a mirror on the wall. At around 25lbs, you can use one of those metal drywall anchor screws and it should work fine since each anchor is rated for around 50 lbs.



Thanks for the tips! Will post pics of our install as we go along!


----------



## kuapao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heberjoe* /forum/post/12786709
> 
> 
> I also have the 108-inch screen. No way would I mount it to drywall only. If it were me, I would use a long thin strip of wood. Mount that strip of wood to the studs, and then screw the screen into the wood strip.
> 
> 
> I also didn't get the green thingie. No big deal, I have never had the need for it.



Thanks for your input. I think we just attached to the drywall, so far, it's still up there!


----------



## kuapao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threecard* /forum/post/12804272
> 
> 
> Guys, post some pics if you could. I'd like to see the top as I would like to mount it hanging from the ceiling. Also, any problems with rollup or does it sit flush?



Here's our setup. Hope these pics help.


----------



## Threecard

Nice Kua...are u pleased with it? Does it look like it can be ceiling mounted?


----------



## afyuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threecard* /forum/post/12816884
> 
> 
> Nice Kua...are u pleased with it? Does it look like it can be ceiling mounted?



That other hole perpendicular to the wall mounting hole can be used with a hook for ceiling mounting










Looks like you did what I suggested, kua, about using the drywall anchor


----------



## Threecard

Any waves in it at all? Thanks AF...I'd assume there is one on each side correct?


----------



## afyuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threecard* /forum/post/12817031
> 
> 
> Any waves in it at all? Thanks AF...I'd assume there is one on each side correct?



Yes, the ceiling mounting holes are on each side. Speaking of waves, do you mean irregularity of screen material as to cause differences in brightness on the screen? Well, I haven't seen any. In fact, it was much more uniform than the old expensive 4:3 Vidikron screen I replaced which threw an image with uneven horizontal "banding" which at first I thought it was due to my projector.


----------



## Threecard

waves= if it drops perfectly straight down or has that ripple look to it at all.


----------



## afyuen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threecard* /forum/post/12817335
> 
> 
> waves= if it drops perfectly straight down or has that ripple look to it at all.



Looks fairly uniformly straight down to me, although I'm not a true screen connoisseur... I just know that the uniformity issue with my old Vidikron disappeared after I installed this screen...


----------



## Threecard

Thanks for the info!


----------



## andrewrocks

how well does this screen work with the vw50?


----------



## kuapao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Threecard* /forum/post/12816884
> 
> 
> Nice Kua...are u pleased with it? Does it look like it can be ceiling mounted?



Yes, I'm pleased with it, though I knew I was looking for a low-cost option, so my standards aren't that high.


It has slight waviness but it does not appear to affect the projected image. I have more of a problem with ambient lighting in our room, not the screen's fault. I am still working it out in my head how to minimize the problem without making the living room look totally ridiculous. Otherwise, we shall have to bear until we move on to our next home and have another chance to set up a dedicated HT room.


Even if we had stayed in our previous home with its recently finished basement and HT room, I would still buy the monoprice screen.


Good luck!


----------



## imromo24

I think it should mount just fine with the proper drywall anchors.


Mine has slight waves that are almost only noticeable when the credits are rolling or when ambient light comes in directly from the side. But I am not a screen connoisseur either and don't know if it is typical. But for 135" screen I doubt you can prevent the little bit of waving. I however do not notice much or mind it the very little I do notice. (couple hundred hours of use and still works great, goes up and down remotely after every use)


see my mount:


----------



## e_dub

Question for anyone who has the 135" screen. What is the height of the screen (including the casing) when it's fully let down. I've read every post here and i don't think anyone posted the info. I finished my theater room about 3 months ago and I'm ready to start buying and setting the equipment up.

The width of my room is 190", but as you can see in my pic; from the top of the cabinet i built to the ceiling is 78", 75" to the bottom of the crown molding. I want to make sure I have enough room for the screen to let down, or I will just get a smaller screen.


T.I.A for you help.


----------



## MississippiMan

The height of the screen surface itself is 73", so when you include a minimum of 2" top & bottom for the Black Boarder, your at 77". You'll be OK with 125" diagonal though. But to be certain of your ability to center the screen assembly (...that would look best in you excellent application...) between the Crown and the Stage, you should be sure whatever screen you get has an adjustable Drop.


With what appears to be a dedicated Theater application, why the necessity of a retractable Screen?


..........will you have a big "Patriots" logo on the wall behind the screen? If so...then that's OK.


----------



## e_dub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MississippiMan* /forum/post/12876717
> 
> 
> 
> With what appears to be a dedicated Theater application, why the necessity of a retractable Screen?
> 
> 
> ..........will you have a big "Patriots" logo on the wall behind the screen? If so...then that's OK.



There will be drapes going across and each side of the stage. The drapes will cover the screen's case. My wife wants to use the room for social events, so she would like to place pictures on that wall. (not a Patriots logo







) A drop down screen might be ideal as a solution for both theater room and social gathering room. I will not have traditional theater seats.; I ordered a couch and love seats with cup holders. There will also be pub type table and chairs in each back corner.


The room is 190x270


----------



## strells

I want one of these, but my I think my picture size will be too small. I can only get 10 ft of throw distance with my IN72, giving me only a 63"x35" (72" diag) picture. Any easy way of adding masking material to one of these to shape my picture? If not, can anyone recommend other screens that might fit the bill (probably manual because other electrics would be too expensive; I have emails out to Elite and Da-lite for info)?


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## imromo24

check tiger direct


----------



## Vincenzo55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strells* /forum/post/13268064
> 
> 
> I want one of these, but my I think my picture size will be too small. I can only get 10 ft of throw distance with my IN72, giving me only a 63"x35" (72" diag) picture. Any easy way of adding masking material to one of these to shape my picture? If not, can anyone recommend other screens that might fit the bill (probably manual because other electrics would be too expensive; I have emails out to Elite and Da-lite for info)?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



You might try HTDepot.com. If you use their projection calculator for the Infocus Home IN72, it looks like you could zoom out to about 78 1/4" diagonal; their nominal 84" diagonal screen (they have manual and motorized), has an actual viewable area of 80" diagonal -- that pretty darn close if you really have a full 10' of throw from lens of projector.

I haven't bought from them yet but plan to soon and have read mostly good comments.


----------



## platylover

I just picked up the 100" 4:3 screen (60x80)which I will be using with my Panasonic pt-ax200u. I wanted a 92" 16:9 screen (45x80), but monoprice doens't carry one. However, they had the 100" 4:3 model, which is the same width. According to the monoprice website, the screen can be held at any length between full drop and all the way up, so i was thinking of masking the top 15" of the 4:3 screen with some black matte paint to match the existing black border. This would give me 92" 16:9 screen with a maximum border of 15" at the top.


I'll post pics when I'm finished with my install.


On a side note, make sure to check the packaging for the green tool.


I thought I didn't get one of the green tools used to adjust the drop of the screen. As I was tearing down the boxes that the screen came in, I found the green tool lying in the packaging. It would have been nice if they taped the tool to the screen with some strapping tape instead of just throwing it into the box loose.


----------



## MemeSlider

How is the sound when raising or lowering the screen? Loud?


----------



## westgate

great thread! read the whole thing.

am considering the 108" model.

and: bump!


edit-whew, maybe not at almost $130 s&h.


----------



## heberjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MemeSlider* /forum/post/13492098
> 
> 
> How is the sound when raising or lowering the screen? Loud?



It's definitely not quiet. It just sounds like a motorized screen going up or down. But the sound is actually kind of fun to hear when it is time to watch the movie.


----------



## heberjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westgate* /forum/post/13492907
> 
> 
> great thread! read the whole thing.
> 
> am considering the 108" model.
> 
> and: bump!
> 
> 
> edit-whew, maybe not at almost $130 s&h.



I have the 108" model. I love it. When I bought mine 14 months ago, the shipping & handling was only $30.66. My total shipped price was $151.61.


----------



## westgate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heberjoe* /forum/post/13497841
> 
> 
> I have the 108" model. I love it. When I bought mine 14 months ago, the shipping & handling was only $30.66. My total shipped price was $151.61.



cool! guess i was 'a day late and a few bucks short'!









hows the pq?


----------



## Sailn

Just ordered 2 135 inch screens. Fgt was 168.00 via truck. Seems the truck rate is the same no matter how many you order. So find a friend and get a few.


----------



## Sailn

Well just mounted my 135 only to find out it is a 150?!?!? No really a problem since I expected to make some kind of masking system for the tup of the screen when watching scoped films.


The thing is HUGE. Motor drive is very smooth and I will be installing 2 relays so that I can remotely control the screen via my msc-400. I have not seen any waves in the screen. Image quality is quite good with my Z5, only issue is that the projector is 23 feet from the screen, which requries quite a bit of zoom. As the Z5 isn't a light cannon light control is very important. I have found that I can not use the econo bulb settings, not that I really care, when the bulb goes I'll get a new projector.


My biggest complaint is that the screen is outgasing VOC and smells. My wife, who is with foal, isn't real happy, but i assume that the smell with go away someday.


I haven't decided if I should call monoprice about the screen being the wrong size. What are they going to do? It was $168 fgt, can't imagine that they would want it back and then ship me out another one.


----------



## MississippiMan

Salin,


The wrong size screen is the wrong size.....period. Unless your screen, even at 135" diagonal, has the appropriate amount of gain, your resulting image will be nothing like it should / could be.


At a 23' foot throw, and even with 1.3 gain, the best the Z5 can muster is 9 ft Lamberts. Drop 10' of that throw and you'd have 13 ft Lambeex calibrates rts, a figure that would be more in keeping with providing a vibrant image.


But at 23' @ 150" diagonal w/1.3 gain you'd get only 7 ft Lamberts and at 1.0 gain just 6 Ft Lamberts.


That is no figure to settle for by any stretch, and the mix-up with your shipped screen excalibrates what is already a very poor match-up choice.


Myself, I'm a stanch proponent of "BIG"...and not just "Big" but *BIG*

















But you HAVE to do "BIG" right, or you wind up with nothing but a big disappointment. I respect anyone's desire to get "The BIG Picture". I also acknowledge that for many such, seeing BIG the first time, and without a standard for measure to judge against, BIG can look pretty darn spectacular even when it's dimmer by 1/2 than it really should be.


But in your case, at about 500- to 700 Hrs on the Z5's bulb, you'll be watching an image that is dimmer that it is now on Low Lamp. Not something you want to deal with.


Monoprice is no slouch about correcting a mix-up. Don't wonder "IF" they will issue a Return Tag and re-ship a smaller screen.............EXPECT IT!










They made a BIG mistake, and it will have a very negative impact on your viewing pleasure. But they are after all a Company that sells screens "you" order, and after checking your past Posting back to 01-01-08, I don't see where you inquired or considered the size selection of your screen as relates to your PJ's output potential.


That Sir, is almost criminal on a Forum where the is so much good advice available from so many with bona fide experience. Not the first time it's happened though, I must say.

















But Monoprice has given you a reprieve! They messed up! Especially if you have an invoice that states you were to receive a 135"er instead of 150" So use the opportunity to do it right. Have 'em recall that thing, and re-order a smaller screen. If you think it's possible, relocate your PJ as close as possible. Even at 135" diagonal, the Z5 can be as close as 18' (...and still be only midway through it's 2.0 Zoom ratio....) and then it will deliver at least 8 ft. Lamberts @ 1.0 gain ...... and 10 ft. Lamberts @ 1.3 gain. (all on "Normal lamp") That is still not "stellar" but significantly brighter than 6 ft. Lamberts @ 150" diagonal (122" would be "Mo Bedder" still. )


I can't know why your shooting from the next County....you've posted nothing to that effect. Size as viewed from a distance becomes the same to look at as a smaller screen viewed from closer in. The Z5 has enough resolution, and a smooth enough image that you can crowd in as close as a 1.2 ratio of Screen/Seating Location.


Some of the above may seem slightly critical, but it's all well meant, and believe this; few others will advocate "SIZE" as I do (...and have done...) But it has to be done right or it's not really worth doing IMHO.


----------



## Sailn

I am actually not using all of the 150 inch screen. I am only unrolling it to 135 16:9. I have found that the image is quite bright, and am happy with it. I used to have a 108 graywolf II ( from my condo, used with another pj ) and found that even on econo mode it was VERY bright.


My real issues are:


The masking for the upper edge of the screen, obviously there isn't any.


How to set the stops so the screen only opens to 135 inch 16:9 area.


The fact that there is a whole bunch of screen left on the drum isn't really a problem.


Infact, I would even consider adding masking to the bottom to cover the extra white area.


Monoprice has been responsive and I'll report back as to the final result.


----------



## Sailn

Situation has been resolved, they are shipping me a new 135 16x9 screen. I am keeping the 150 at a deeply discounted price. It turns out that someone I know was going to buy one from monoprice, so in the end everything is good.


After about 10 days left unrolled the screen no longer smells like pvc (stinky) and I have been very happy with it. If I get some time this weekend I will wire some relays up to the switch so that I can control it from my msc-400.


All in all, I am happy.


----------



## Sailn

MM, to answer your questions.


1) Prior to getting the screen, I zoomed the image out to the desired new size and already knew what image I would be getting. ( Used an old 1.0 gain portable screen ) In full light control, I am fine with it. When I replace this projector with one that doesn't use light bulbs, I might rethink things...


2) She Who Must Be Obeyed, did not like the idea of a ceiling mount. (16 ft ceilings ) Nor did I. Didn't want to run drill thru 10 joists ( 4x15 14 inch on center, yea real old house) and didn't want to deal with cutting more holes in my perfect plaster ceilings. The rooms is 27 feet long ( including a large bay ) The screen is hung in front of the bay ( almost like a proscenium ). The projector is sitting on top of the rack which is located on the back wall.



3) front row of seating is now 12 feet ( a little more that 1.2 x width )


----------



## MississippiMan

Salin,


Sounds like you "Got'er done".










I understand now your reasonings and set-up, and of course you got to do what you got to do.....especially if "she" tells you what that is.










The Z5 has a bright (...and very acceptable...) image if you don't calibrate it down to a perfect D65. Shoot, with sport programming, many punch up "Dynamic" and enjoy an image that is ....well, Dynamic.


However, and as I'm sure you already know, you'll gain a small increase in overall Bulb Life by using "Low Lamp". But.....the Bulb will still dim to 40-50% output by 500 hrs. If that "dimming" happens over a gradual period of time you might not hardly take heed at all. But LCD PJs run a little hotter by nature, and often the dimming process is excalibrated by such temps and of a sudden, down goes the brightness. It's all about ventilation, and only a few PJs fail to run cooler than when they are table mounted. If and when that (sudden dimming) happens, you'll have nothing to lose by switching to a brighter setting and/or adjusting CR/Gamma to compensate.


Having a Light Controlled environment is by far your biggest advantage.


Enjoy that big picture! Hopefully your Bud will match up that 150" screen with something like a Panny 200 U.


----------



## Sailn

He has a sanyo plv-wf10 with a nice lens...This IS A LIGHT CANNON 4000ANSI lumens!!!


I expect that he will have little trouble viewing a nice image in a light room.


----------



## kfede1

Does anyone know if this screen can be remote controlled by the 12 volt on/off feed from my Amp? I wonder if 800 lumens in enough for this screen (135" wide screen?)


----------



## andrewrocks

whats the general take on these screens?


good/bad/so&so?


----------



## heberjoe

After a year and a half of use, I'm very happy with my screen from Monoprice. No regrets at all.


----------



## andrewrocks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heberjoe* /forum/post/14391305
> 
> 
> After a year and a half of use, I'm very happy with my screen from Monoprice. No regrets at all.



awesome! that's good to know




are these screens paintable?


----------



## imromo24

Had mine 1 year now and happy also.


Not sure how to tell if its paintable personally...


----------



## RickDel

I saw a few posts suggesting Toggle Bolts might work for wall mounting, but did any of you guys use them?????? I'm having a problem deciding on whether or not to mount this to an additional board that's secured to the studs, or just use toggle bolts (or if anyone has another idea I'm all ears).


Someone said this projector is 30lbs. The toggle bolts I have are rated at 35lbs; however, with the projector going up and down I'm not sure they're a safe choice (but I have little to no mechanical skills, so PLEASE tell me if I'm wrong).


Thanks


----------



## RickDel

I just mounted it to a 2" piece of oak to be safe. It looks pretty good; however, I wish I had a solution for the screen power cord. It really sticks out...


----------



## Cocophone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickDel* /forum/post/14539893
> 
> 
> I just mounted it to a 2" piece of oak to be safe. It looks pretty good; however, I wish I had a solution for the screen power cord. It really sticks out...



I have no idea if its up to code, but how about trying shrink wrap tubing. It would be black and slip over the cord and then you would heat it up and it would shrink to fit the cord. You would need to find some in bulk so it would be the length of the cord.

*Warning.* I've never tried this, but it might work. You could test a small section.


----------



## RickDel

That's a GREAT idea.... much better then what I was thinking (black electric tape). I might even put up some velvet curtains if it's not to expensive.


Thanks for the idea....


----------



## donandgertie

I currently am set up for a 100" image, but am considering buying a 135" screen in case I decide to move to another room which will accommodate a 135" image/screen.

In the meantime, I would project the 100" image on the 135" screen.

Is this use technically acceptable? What should be done with the excess screen size exceding the 100" image? e.g., Mask it with drapes?


----------



## Speqtre

RickDel,


get a piece of paintable cable channel (any of the big box stores). secure the cord in the channel and paint the channel the wall color.


----------



## ahreno

so is the general conscientious that this screen is a good buy for the money? i went with the 108" screen and never got to use it since i had a chimney fire... Now that i'm redoing my living room i wish i would have gotten a bigger one (it wouldn't have fit before due to a 300 gallon fish tank in the way).


So is this considered a quality screen for the money?


----------



## RickDel

ahreno, I'm happy with mine.... Probably not the best quality, but all my friends and family love it (using a Panasonic AX200 with mine).


----------



## lotc

they just raised the price on the 108in screen, it use to be $183 now its $224 YIKES!


----------



## touringfool

Any updates on painting a 4:3 150" to look like a 16:9 135" so that you can have an extra foot or so of screen on top? I'd like to mount this on top of my drop ceiling and leave a slot for the screen to come out of. So you don't see the screen housing.


Thanks.


----------



## silvershark

I just purchased a new home and really have no area dedicated for my home theatre setup. I have a really open kitchen layout into my living area. Against the far wall it has built in cabinetry and a fire place. It looks really good and I really dont want to take away from the cabinetry by putting a fixed frame or pulldown/tripod in front. I was curious if these screens will allow for ceiling mounted. I was thinking of cutting an area of sheetrock out, putting some u type bolts in the ceiling, sheetrocking the area that was cut out to look somewhat of a nook in the ceiling and mount the projector screen recessed in the ceiling so when its not in use it wouldn't take away from the cabinetry.


Also, I would have to do the same to the projector, cut sheetrock and create a recessed area so the projector doesnt stick out too much.


Any thoughts?


Thanks!


----------



## MississippiMan

Silvershark,


If the orientation of your Ceiling Joists runs length-wise to your Screen wall, you can do what your considering.


Build a Plywood enclosure to the dimensions needed to enclose the screen assembly, with at least 2" on all "sides". If it (...the enclosure...) can be nailed or screwed to the Joist closest to the "Wall", of course that would be best.


Also, be sure it's placed 1/2" recessed (flush with the Joist) so you can easily wrap the edge of the Enclosure, giving it a "joint-less' appearance.


The "Side" and "Forward" edges of the Enclosure will need a "Nailer" ledge for the adjoining edges of Drywall to rest/be attached to.


Making "edge-less" corners isn't that difficult, but it does lend a smoothness and simplicity to what would otherwise be looked at as being "A Box" . The same idea for your "PJ Shadow Box" will leave you with a very clean look.


However, be advised that if you have not already settled on a PJ, you must take into account;


*the distance from the screen to the PJ's lens

*Desired Screen Size

*PJ's Luminosity (Lumens)

*Ambient Light Viewing circumstances.

*PJ ventilation needs/requirements


Some newer 1080p PJs both intake and exhaust air from the front. THAT is amount your most important considerations if you plan to shelf mount or recess the PJ in any manner or degree.



Your thoughts about "blending in" the Theater aspect into your living area are ones I've likewise shared for some time. I do of course cherish a well thought out dedicated Theater, but as more and more varied Folk catch the fever for the "Jetson Wall Vision" approach to daily viewing in Family Rooms / Morning Rooms, interacting with the WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor) on every possible Cosmetic / Aesthetic front only makes the satisfaction index for all parties all the more higher.


Much of what you are planning is beyond the scope of this particular"Screens" Forum, and the "Powers That Be" prefer that details on "Construction and DIY-ism" be directed to the appropriate Forums.

Home Theater Construction is one. However if you stop by on DIY Screens, you'll find some who are using the less expensive Electric Mfg Screens for paint palettes to ramp up performance. And the degree of DIY-ism on that Forum also will lend itself to you other related aspects.


I'll watch for you there....or PM me for more details/advice if you'd prefer.


----------



## zigzag666

Thought I'd add my 2 cents... Just installed the 108" screen to replace an older DaLite manual screen. I can not compare this to one of the "expensive" screens out there >$1500, but I will say that the improvement over the DaLite is incredible.


I'm using a JVC RS2 projector, fed by Toshiba A35, PCH A-100 and Dish HD-DVR satellite and OTA reception.


I can not imagine spending more $$ on a screen would make any noticible improvement at this point. In addition the power screen is programmed into my remote to drop when the PJ comes on and retract when the PJ goes off which is very cool.


Hope this helps anyone out there looking for a great value on a electric screen.


----------



## chesterdad

I was curious how hard it was to program the screen? I wasn't able to see on my screen where the limit screws are for setting the up and down limits. Can you share where they are?


----------



## hook13

How can you make the screen go up and down automatically when the projector powers on and off? I haven't started finishing the basement yet, room is 22 long by 18 wide, little less than 8 high unfinished. Was wondering how the 135 would pair up with the mits hc5500 (back of area of the room will be a bar, only first 2/3 will be viewing area)...Price shipped to me is 400 for the 135 and am wondering if this is the best bang for the buck..(was previously considering a framed fixed screen from HT store at about 700, more than I wanted to spend).


----------



## jjm1024




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvershark* /forum/post/15498483
> 
> 
> I just purchased a new home and really have no area dedicated for my home theatre setup. I have a really open kitchen layout into my living area. Against the far wall it has built in cabinetry and a fire place. It looks really good and I really dont want to take away from the cabinetry by putting a fixed frame or pulldown/tripod in front. I was curious if these screens will allow for ceiling mounted. I was thinking of cutting an area of sheetrock out, putting some u type bolts in the ceiling, sheetrocking the area that was cut out to look somewhat of a nook in the ceiling and mount the projector screen recessed in the ceiling so when its not in use it wouldn't take away from the cabinetry.
> 
> 
> Also, I would have to do the same to the projector, cut sheetrock and create a recessed area so the projector doesnt stick out too much.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Couldn't agree with what MississippiMan said anymore. If your looking for a few more ideas, check out my build thread (signature). I have a very similar situation as you describe. I'll have to update the pictures in the thread as I have done considerable work without maintaining the thread as of late.


----------



## Idahoguy

Bump.


Any more feedback about the quality of this screen at Monoprice?


----------



## miketyler

I have bought lots of products from Monoprice and have yet to see any of their products that are sub par. Looking at pics of the optional RF remote though I cant help but think they are coming from the same source as Focupix, Elite or one of the other import products. All their remotes look too similar to be coincidence.


I am in the market for a new screen as I will be running an Optoma HD70 in 16:9 format. Will be retiring my 4:3 Dalite high power screen and need to do more testing with different formats to see what my ideal screen size would be.


I too am interested in what Monoprice screen owners are saying especially those that have had them for awhile.


----------



## timflavor

These screens are priced killer, but can any 1 who has purchased one tell me how close can you get to screen before the screen's texture is visible with and without an image showing.


----------



## kuapao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Idahoguy* /forum/post/15946955
> 
> 
> Bump.
> 
> 
> Any more feedback about the quality of this screen at Monoprice?



It is a great BUDGET screen. The images can be washed out during the daytime, but this is NOT the fault of the screen per se. I don't have the best control over ambient lighting (sunny living room, etc) and my DLP projector is not the best either. However, I was already aware of this, so I am happy with my Monoprice screen. We do most of our TV watching at night anyway.


I liked how it can be ceiling mounted, though we wall-mounted ours. We also ran a cable from the screen, through the attic, and to the PJ to utilize the PJ's 12V screen trigger to make the screen roll down when we turn the PJ on, and roll up when the PJ is turned off.


----------



## kuapao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timflavor* /forum/post/16622330
> 
> 
> These screens are priced killer, but can any 1 who has purchased one tell me how close can you get to screen before the screen's texture is visible with and without an image showing.



I have 20/20 and negligible astigmatism. I would have to step closer than 3 ft before I can begin to distinguish the weave of the screen. Hope this helps.


----------



## VampyreGTX

Any suggestions for a PJ for these screens? I was leaning toward the 100". PJ would be approx. 13'-14', against the back wall. This will be in the living room, which opens to my dining room; however, the wife and I are looking into the blackout curtains (like the ones by eclipse to help with ambient light) for the windows as well as to create a faux wall between the living and dining rooms.


Also, what's the length on the screens? My center channal sits about 2' off the floor so I'd have about 6-6.5 feet to play with to the ceiling (see the pictures I just posted up in the plasma/flat screen theater gallery for what my room is like).


----------



## thorian

How would the Monoprice 135" screen match with the Panasonic PT-AE3000U projector?


----------



## PCRY

Hello,


Same question as thorian as that's the exact setup I was looking to purchase. Anyone tried the Monoprice 135" screen with a panasonic PT-AE3000U projector.


Regards,

PCRY


----------



## Darth Indy

Has anybody got one of these recently? I'm needing to get a screen and am leaning heavily towards this one in 135".


----------



## ufokillerz

looking into getting one soon, anyone know if the screens nowadays are still the same as the ones that were reviewed?


----------



## stoyk

I will be ordering the 135" in 2 weeks, i'll let you know how it turns out, I will be using with an Epson 8100


----------



## wristshot19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuapao* /forum/post/16662763
> 
> 
> I liked how it can be ceiling mounted, though we wall-mounted ours. We also ran a cable from the screen, through the attic, and to the PJ to utilize the PJ's 12V screen trigger to make the screen roll down when we turn the PJ on, and roll up when the PJ is turned off.



Can you explain how you wired it to use the 12V trigger? According to the Monoprice site it can't be wired for a 12V trigger. Looking at buying this screen but the 12V trigger issue is stopping me from going forward.


----------



## eRob

Has anyone tried the more pricey screens from monoprice.


(High quality fabric that has a flexing rate of less than 1% as compared to 33% for chemically treated fabrics.)


Whould that meen no waves or ripples?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...#specification


----------



## kuapao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wristshot19* /forum/post/18115730
> 
> 
> Can you explain how you wired it to use the 12V trigger? According to the Monoprice site it can't be wired for a 12V trigger. Looking at buying this screen but the 12V trigger issue is stopping me from going forward.



Per my husband:

"I used the 12V trigger from the Optoma to power an SPST 12V relay. The

relay contacts were used to replace the on/off switch on the screen

control."


Hope that helps you.


----------



## KidSquid

Any news on the newer screens from Monoprice?


----------



## cdaniels

Bump to see if anyone has tried or has any info on the new somfy screens. I emailed tech support several questions, but they just basically recited the product description.


----------



## phairest

I'm also curious about the new Monoprice 'Somfy' screens- anyone tried one?


----------



## phairest

FYI it looks like they have a much lower weight and shipping cost than the old ones- like, less than half.


----------



## astromud

I was just looking at the newer more expensive screens on monoprice, and none of them as yet have any user reviews. Nor was i able to determine the gain as it is not listed in the specifications.... Along with the higher price, a wireless remote is included with these models, the screen material appears to be of higher quality less prone to waves and backlight bleed, and the motor is a somfy which i gather is more reliable and more quiet. Anyone have one of these?


----------



## KidSquid

I guess these are the folks who make the motors in these new monoprice screens.

www.somfysystems.com


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phairest* /forum/post/18475823
> 
> 
> I'm also curious about the new Monoprice 'Somfy' screens- anyone tried one?



I'd really like to know too. There must be some folks out here who have tried their current line of screens. Specs lookk pretty good on them.


----------



## hardcorerobot

Im curious too


----------



## WillyDuer

Looks like the new ones with the Somfy motors also have a much larger drop.


My room, should I choose to go full HT in it, will be 100% pitch dark, so I am thinking this is a good area to go cheap and still be OK. Less money spent on this stuff means more to spend on speakers... Yay. Count me among the crowd awaiting more feedback on the newer screens.


----------



## ianp

I ordered and received the 120" 16:9 somfy screen last week. Install (suspended on ceiling joist) was a breeze. Mounting hardware for wall mount is included.


Case is black as advertised.


There are adjustments for the drop (default ~ 15", mine set to ~2 ") and retraction (had to adjust since default drop was adjusted).

Motor is quiet (my first screen so nothing to compare to).

You will need to air out the screen for a couple days to let the smell dissipate (definitely opened windows on the first day).


Sensor is located on the left of the screen (plug--wire--sensor--wire--screen). Remote is RF. Remote functions: up, stop, down, step down, step up.


Viewing the screen from the backside there definitely are ripples, doesn't really stand out from the front (I wasn't really looking for them). No ripples were seen when playing a movie.


Overall very pleased with the screen.


Question? Shoot away!


edit: it comes with the "hex" tool to adjust the drop, the drop adjustment is a PITA to get to. You need to bend the tool almost 90 degrees between screen and case (lucky the tool didn't snap) to get the adjustment hole.


PS:I don't visit this site very much but I will try and get back often.


----------



## fitbrit

Any other users with experience to share on the Somfy motor screens?


Bumping this old thread to scavenge more info.


----------



## Unclejeff

Mine has been for about a week now. I am very happy with it. Of course, it replaced a 20+-year old dalite pull down screen made for slides.


I built a 6" hardwood valance around it and it looks really great.


I installed Monoprice model 6582. i am attempting to attache pictures. This might take a few attempts.


----------



## Unclejeff

How about that; it worked.


the picture on the left is with screen fully down. The one on the right is with screen up and you can see the Bali window coverings. When the screen is fully up, you can just see the bottem of the black case for the screen.


The valance fixed the WAF!


The black box at the top-left is the receiver for the remote. One would think it did not have to be so big; but I have gotten used to it.


I am very happy with this screen.


Monoprice needs to improve their packaging for this screen. The box arrived partially open, but no damage so I did not hassle them.


----------



## fitbrit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unclejeff* /forum/post/19270873
> 
> 
> How about that; it worked.
> 
> 
> the picture on the left is with screen fully down. The one on the right is with screen up and you can see the Bali window coverings. When the screen is fully up, you can just see the bottem of the black case for the screen.
> 
> 
> The valance fixed the WAF!
> 
> 
> The black box at the top-left is the receiver for the remote. One would think it did not have to be so big; but I have gotten used to it.
> 
> 
> I am very happy with this screen.
> 
> 
> Monoprice needs to improve their packaging for this screen. The box arrived partially open, but no damage so I did not hassle them.




Thanks for the pics, Unclejeff. I may consider one of these screens when the theatre room is ready.


----------



## bentleyazure

Bumping this thread...looking at a few monoprice screens, particularly the recessed ones. I want to make the room appear as a normal Living Room that can 'transform' into a theater with a flick of a button.


Anyone have any of these...like...

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description 


Thanks!!


----------



## Unclejeff

I just tweaked the color and brightness settings on my projector. I had used a da-lite screen and am have now been using the monoprice 6582 motorized projection screen. Increasing the brightness and color saturation made a very dramatic difference.


I am very pleased with the results. I should have done this some time ago.


----------



## Shan

I ordered a Monoprice 120" HD White Tensioned Ceiling Mount screen today. Already shipped out and will be here on Thursday. I plan to get it set up this weekend and will take some pics and post my experience.


My Projector is a JVC RS-25U. I am currently projecting on a Da-Lite Cosmo Electrol with High Power material. I should have enough brightness for 1.0 gain in my room (projecting from about 14 feet) and this will get rid of much of the light wash on the ceiling (I hope). We'll see.


If anyone in the Sherwood, OR area is interested in my Da-lite screen, it will be for sale soon.










Shan


----------



## Amber Ale




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan* /forum/post/20362043
> 
> 
> I ordered a Monoprice 120" HD White Tensioned Ceiling Mount screen today. Already shipped out and will be here on Thursday. I plan to get it set up this weekend and will take some pics and post my experience.



I was also looking at this screen, eager to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## WynsWrld98

I'm also curious about this 16:9 screen that has masking bars for 2.35:1 that you manually pull into place: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...ormat=2&style= 


Too bad there are no reviews of it yet...


Does anyone know of any other manufacturer's making a screen design like this as well?


----------



## zax123

I'm seriously considering the fixed-frame version of the new Monoprice screens... I am debating between Mono and Carada, and can't make up my mind -- any advice?


----------



## edsuski

Shan,


How does your screen look? Are you satisfied with the color reproduction? Are there any hot spots? Is the material relatively flat? How is the smell?


Thanks in advance.


Ed


----------



## SteveFred

I just bought the 150" white 1.0 gain 2.35:1 Fixed Screen 2 weeks ago and I am very happy with the screen...plus I guess I got lucky with $84 shipping, since I see now its $135...Its built well and very much worth the price














































Dont mind the screen shot that looks crooked, its not, its just me holding the camera that way lol


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFred* /forum/post/20391575
> 
> 
> I just bought the 150" white 1.0 gain 2.35:1 Fixed Screen 2 weeks ago and I am very happy with the screen...plus I guess I got lucky with $84 shipping, since I see now its $135...Its built well and very much worth the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont mind the screen shot that looks crooked, its not, its just me holding the camera that way lol



Steve (or Fred),


Would you mind getting a couple other pictures of the screen? I was wondering if you could take a picture of where the frame (and felt surround) meets the actual screen material. Hard to describe what I mean, but here are some images from Carada to show you what I mean. Is the Monoprice screen more like:











or is it more like:











Also, given you bought such a huge screen you should be able to say if there's any creases or bulges in the material... is it perfectly flat with good tension?


Also, have you tried shining light on the felt surround? Does it completely swallow the light?


Have you had any other screens in your home theater history to be able to compare this one to?


Last question -- how does the screen mount to the wall? Would you happen to have any pics of that?


Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I'm making a good move with the Monoprice screen... thanks so much!!


----------



## SteveFred

The screen comes right up to the edge of the frame, no space..


No creases or budges that I can see and its pretty good tension, not as much tension as my old 119" Da lite Cinema Contour(For sale by the way hehe), but its pretty flat....


They also mentioned in the directions, that it might have a few dents because of being in storage that would go away over a few weeks, but mine didn't have any..


It is the same felt material as my Da lite screen, it eats the light..I have watched 13 movies in the past 2 weeks










The screen mounts to the wall with 2 brackets...one for the top and one for the bottom and they are a lot thicker than my da lite brackets were..


I would asked all of the questions too, the more you know the better..


Now is this screen as good as lets say a $2-3,000 stewart or something or that nature, probably not...but for the $593.00 I spend, I should have done this long ago for the 2.35 aspect...and I am happy with the result...The screen is nice and the frame is solid..


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveFred* /forum/post/20391896
> 
> 
> The screen comes right up to the edge of the frame, no space..
> 
> 
> No creases or budges that I can see and its pretty good tension, not as much tension as my old 119" Da lite Cinema Contour(For sale by the way hehe), but its pretty flat....
> 
> 
> They also mentioned in the directions, that it might have a few dents because of being in storage that would go away over a few weeks, but mine didn't have any..
> 
> 
> It is the same felt material as my Da lite screen, it eats the light..I have watched 13 movies in the past 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen mounts to the wall with 2 brackets...one for the top and one for the bottom and they are a lot thicker than my da lite brackets were..
> 
> 
> I would asked all of the questions too, the more you know the better..
> 
> 
> Now is this screen as good as lets say a $2-3,000 stewart or something or that nature, probably not...but for the $593.00 I spend, I should have done this long ago for the 2.35 aspect...and I am happy with the result...The screen is nice and the frame is solid..



Steve,


You've made my mind up for me. Thank you so much for indulging.


So you'd say that the screen material quality (color reproduction, etc) is as good as your DaLite?


Rob


----------



## SteveFred

Hey Rob,


As for the colors, etc.....I would say its close to the da lite....exactly the same no..I would say a 9/10 if the da lite is a 10/10 and like I said its not as tight tension wise, but once its up, its flat for a 150" screen


I think I need a new bulb also, I have a 1,000 hrs on my projector and now that I am projecting an image a lot bigger(using the zoom method at the moment)...but even after saying all that, its a very nice screen and puts out a nice picture..


anyone thinking of going 2.35:1 (Zoom or A-lens) I say DO IT!!!


I am watching all my blu rays over one by one and its a whole new experience, even though I have had my theater up 7 years now










Steve


----------



## Mini Viper

Hi Steve,


Quick question. Does the frame require the bottom wall support to keep the material tight, or is it just there to keep the frame secure on the wall? I've contemplated buying this screen and figuring out a way to replace the material with AT material. Plan was to hang it from the ceiling in front of my speakers, however, doing so I obviously can't install the lower bracket.


Thanks,


Jan


----------



## SteveFred

Hi Jan,


It doesn't need the bottom bracket to keep anything tight...the top bracket would easily support the frame/screen..but not sure if it would stay exactly straight up and down though without both brackets


Steve


----------



## lorjam

I'm jumping over from the other monoprice thread like Steve. I picked up a 110" 2.35:1fixed frame screen from them on 5/3. Got it into the cab of my sleeper tractor without too much difficulty. My seating distance will be 10'. I probably could have fit a 120" screen into the truck and onto my wall, but their sizes in the 2.35 fixed frame series jump from 110" to 130" and no way can I handle 130" on my wall, let alone getting it into my truck. Don't know if I will have time to put it together this weekend, but Steve's time line of one hour is encouraging. My GF will be able to give me a hand. I certainly don't expect the quality of a Stewart, or even a Carada, but if Steve's 9/10 versus the Da-Lite is close then I will be more than satisfied. Picking it up in my big rig tractor and avoiding the $135 shipping charge was a big plus. I have a JVC RS40 that I will be matching it with.


Jim


----------



## zax123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lorjam* /forum/post/20396425
> 
> 
> I'm jumping over from the other monoprice thread like Steve. I picked up a 110" 2.35:1fixed frame screen from them on 5/3. Got it into the cab of my sleeper tractor without too much difficulty. My seating distance will be 10'. I probably could have fit a 120" screen into the truck and onto my wall, but their sizes in the 2.35 fixed frame series jump from 110" to 130" and no way can I handle 130" on my wall, let alone getting it into my truck. Don't know if I will have time to put it together this weekend, but Steve's time line of one hour is encouraging. My GF will be able to give me a hand. I certainly don't expect the quality of a Stewart, or even a Carada, but if Steve's 9/10 versus the Da-Lite is close then I will be more than satisfied. Picking it up in my big rig tractor and avoiding the $135 shipping charge was a big plus. I have a JVC RS40 that I will be matching it with.
> 
> 
> Jim



Hey Jim,


Please let us all know what you think once you've got it all set up. You definitely have a nice projector to test it with!


----------



## lorjam

Will do.


----------



## Shan

Sorry for the delay all.


Last Monday, I received my 120" Tensioned Ceiling-Mount screen from Monoprice. This was Product ID #7914 ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 ).


Shipping:

The projector was shipped via UPS Freight. It was very well packaged. The projector was boxed in tough cardboard box like the images of the perm screen above as well as being in an outer card board box. Apparently UPS is delivering lots of screens now because the driver struck up a conversation with my Dad who was here to receive it and came in to take a look at the theater/Family room.


Contents:

The package contains the screen itself, a plastic hex key to set the drop and retract levels, a remote control, and IR receiver (Black receiver, White (!) cord), and a 30 or so foot long 12 volt trigger cable. Also included is a decent manual...far from the best, but OK.


Design:

The case looks very nice. Not as nice as the DaLite that it is replacing but pretty good. It is gloss black with a tastefully dark grey Monoprice logo in the lower right corner on the front. They missed the mark on a few things, IMHO. The power cord comes out of the bottom of the screen case on the left and there is no way to reroute it out the back. While the cord coming from the bottom is great for wall mount, it is not idea for ceiling mount. By zip tying to the case in the back, it is mostly hidden. The 12-volt trigger port is behind a small plastic door on the left so the cable sticks out a bit when connected. Not bad for people like me where the left is towards the wall...might bug people whose theater is such that the left side of the screen is regularly visible.


Mounting:

This was by far the easiest ceiling mount projector I have ever installed. It shipped with two L-Brackets. Inside the frame of the L-Brackets are metal mounting plates with hooks that stick out and fit into slots that run along the entire length of the back of the screen case. Mounting is as simple as bolting the brackets to studs on the ceiling and then putting the screen onto the hooks. You can then move the screen left and right as needed. Nice that the brackets can mount along the entire length of the case so you can easily match them up to joists. Once mounted, there are screws on the bottom of each bracket that you tighten to lift the mounting plate and screen up into a position that locks it into the brackets. All told, it took us less than 30 minutes to unbox and install the screen. Record for me.


Screen material:

One word of warning: this screen stinks. I had see others mention it and, since my Dalite stunk too, I thought I knew what to expect. Wow, was I wrong. It smells bad. Plan on putting it down and opening windows to air out the room at least for 4-5 hours. It is bearable after that. Watching a movie with the fresh screen nearly gave me and the folks a head ache.


The screen material itself is pretty thin but seems robust. It is a very even finish. There is a large boarder around the edge, about 3 inches on all sides and 15 Inch for the drop on top. The tension system was not exactly what I expected. It is essentially small nylon strings that run through loops made of the same screen material down to a plastic spool on the bottom. You can turn the spool to tighten and loosen tension, as needed. Not sure what I expected, but this seemed a little less robust that I thought, but it works great, so whose to complain.










Screen performance:

First, I must say the Somphy motor is quiet. There is no comparison between it and my Dalite. I would say the Dalite was a noisy as a blender and this screen is about as loud as a ceiling fan. I was shocked how quiet it was.


The screen material I went with is 1.0 Gain HD White. So far it seems to provide a very even picture with zero hotspotting. I can find no flaws with the material. I also turned on my TV behind it and the picture did not bleed through so no worries that it is too thin.


I will try to take some pics and stuff this weekend (family is in town so it might be next week instead) and get them posted up here. I expect they will look very similar to SteveFred's since the material is likely the same.


Overall, I am very happy. I actually like this screen design better than the Dalite that I paid nearly twice the price for (much of that was for High Power fabric).


If anyone has any questions, let me know.


Thanks,


Shan


----------



## solitude

Thanks Shan. How was the image compared to the Da lite?


----------



## Shan

Obviously the image is a bit dimmer, but it looks better now. The HP screen was great but as my projectors got brighter and brighter, the image got too bright. this is more like it should look. The image also seems to have better contrast, I am sure that is due to the lower gain. I also need to recalibrate the pj...the only change I have made so far is opening the iris from -15 to -11.


So far, I am very happy with the picture.


Shan


----------



## mwgordon

Hi, I just received the 106" HD ceiling retractable screen and want to be able to do some adjustments to the extesion/retraction settings. Reading the manual is pretty difficult (mostly Engrish) and there are vague warnings in the retraction section about retracting too far and damaging the screen. Unfortunately, it gives no real instructions on how far to turn the hex key to get what results. Can anyone who has (ianp maybe?) adjusted one of these screens give me some advice on making this adjustment? How far is too far, etc? Thanks.


----------



## boarder1995

I too am looking into getting a monoprice screen...
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 

likely the 106", ~12'4" viewing distance, 17' deep x 14' wide room. I don't think I want the 120" as it'll force me to move out my mains a bit too far for optimal audio imaging without excessive side wall interaction, plus my subs start to get in the way placement-wise.

This will be a retractable, tab tensioned, recessed mounted screen. We're having new ceilings put in, so I figured this would be the perfect time. Once it's installed, I'm quite committed. Any concerns I should have? I'll be running (switched?) AC power to the screen, remote switch cables to both a wall plate location and back to the projector, and IR cabling (all CAT5/6 cable likely since it's very use-flexible). Construction starts in August, so I'll likely purchase this late July and start looking over the recessed mounting options. My ceiling joists run width-wise in the room, so that'll fit the screen between them nicely. Just trying NOT to screw this up. The contractor is not super familiar with such HT items.


----------



## ambys

Today I received my Tab-Tensioned Motorized Projection Screen (Somfy Motor) w/ IR Remote - HD Grey Fabric (106 inch, 16:9), part #7944 


Here are my impressions for the growing library:


1) Great packing job from the folks at Monoprice. I was panicked because UPS beat my box really badly with folds and holes all over the place. Nothing penetrated the inner box. Everything arrived in pristine condition.


2) Screen quality is great. No waves, no holes, no hotspots. I have better color and blacks than it had on the Screen Innovations screen (also a 0.8 grey) in the Magnolia showroom, but admittedly differences in calibration make it hard to do an honest comparison. I'm projecting from an HC6800, so the 0.8 grey really helps to darken those blacks.


3) Build quality is fantastic, far far exceeded my expectations. The entire frame is one solid piece of anodized aluminum. All attached pieces are machine screwed. End caps are plastic but look great and very tidy.


4) I don't have the "paint smell" problem others have complained about. It's noticeable right next to the screen, but it definitely does not stink up the room.


5) I agree with most people's impression of the tab tensioning material - feels a little on the cheap side, but does its job flawlessly.


6) The external IR trigger only has 2' of cable on it. Would have loved a longer one that I could run to my cable box (I could set up the trigger, but IR via Harmony Remote is easier). I don't see how this could be useful unless you installed the screen in some recessed fashion where the mounted IR port is physically blocked and you need something to drop below the surface.


7) The motor isn't particularly quiet as others had me believe. It's fine, easily tolerable, but "quiet" doesn't come to mind.


8) Installation was a cinch. The mounting brackets can be position anywhere, so you have a lot of flexibility to find studs or other anchor points. Personally, I opted to use 3/16" toggle bolts in place of the included screws/anchors. This thing weights over 60 lbs, so consider that with whatever mounting scheme you are planning.


Lastly - setting the drop point was poorly documented. On the left side of the screen, on the bottom, there is a rubber cap. Remove it to find access to a white hex screw (the screen comes with a yellow hex driver). Turn that left or right to change how far down the screen drops when you push the down button. I forget which direction is which. Every turn alters about an inch of leeway. It catches in spurts, not in a fluid motion, so if you turn a little and it doesn't change anything, turn it some more. Once you get the hang of it, it's simple to set up.


----------



## robl45

the old monoprice electric screens that people seem to be happy with appear to be exactly the same as the antra screens being sold on ebay. i'm thinking of trying one out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/135-16-9-Ele...ht_4101wt_1185


----------



## Shan

Just out of curiosity, why risk an E-bay seller rather than go to Monoprice directly? Are they a lot cheaper on E-bay?


Shan


----------



## robl45

monoprice no longer sells the old electric screens, they are discontinued.


----------



## blownalcohol

I thought the old monoprice screens had a 108" electric model. I only see 100" and larger.


----------



## boarder1995

I've just hung my Monoprice 106" ceiling recessed, tab tensioned, grey screen. It looks good so far. There's a slight roll of the screen surface on the left, but it's only on the border, plus the tab tensioning mechanism is easily adjustable with dials at each end of the screen bottom weight bar that'll tighten the strings. I may crank those up a bit more. It's also just been lowered for the first time, so I'm letting it hang down a couple days to flatten out. I've also not fully pulled the box up into the ceiling or plugged the power in up there either. The image is from an Epson 8350. Photos are from a high end cell phone - iPhone.








Attachment 223983 

Attachment 223984 

Attachment 223985


----------



## utee05

When using the motorized screen how far off of the ground does it come down to? I have 9' ceilings and would like to be able to put my center channel speaker vertically below the screen. My center channel would be 22" high when placed vertically.


----------



## Shan

The Monoprice screens have about a 15" drop below the case before getting to the screen fabric and then about 3 inches below the fabric for the surround and bar. In my case, with the 120" Ceiling Mount 16:9 screen and 8 foot ceilings, the bottom of the screen is about 15 inches above the floor. You should be fine, but keep in mind the larger the screen, the lower it will hang. FYI, you can also adjust the drop so it does not come down the full 15" if you need to.


Shan


----------



## boarder1995

I've got 9' ceilings and the bottom (when the box is fully mouted into ceiling) of the screen weight bar is at 36" and the bottom of the image surface is at 39". You can trim the drop location up a bit if necessary manually and maybe automatically with the tool included.


----------



## haru182

Ok,


So this is my first official thread but I have been lurking for far too long. My question is about these monoprice screens. I have a fairly unique setup that I am trying to pull off and I have a few questions that some of the owners here might be able to help with.


All questions relate to a 106" somfy screen which some of you have.


First off, What is the actual width from end cap to end cap at the bottom of the screen.


Second, the post above indicates that he has a 36" (assuming 9ft ceilings) height above the bottom of the screen... is this at full drop?


Third, Anybody know what the distance between the front of the unit and the screen amounts to?


The reason for all of these questions is like this. I have a 9'5" ceilings and currently have a 60" TV sitting on a cabinet which is 23" deep (TV sits roughly 10" off the wall). When I built the place I put in a soffet at the top about 18" from the back wall and 12" in height to "block" the future screen case from being shown when not in use (it also acted as a nice framing detail to the front wall). The idea was that it was going to roll down in front of the TV, between the speakers (of which there is only 95" of space) and above the cabinet which is 36" tall. Further, if I adjust the drop I still need to make sure that it doesn't come up too far as to have the screen go up behind the soffet.


I realize that I am asking alot here but I do think its feasible and will be fantastic if I can pull it off.


Why you ask am I going to such lengths? I live in NYC and don't have the luxury of having a dedicated theater. So during the day I need to have it be a "living room" (according to the future wife) which means natural light and blah blah blah. But I wanted to be able to transform it into a theater at any time so I figured a 106" screen dropped out of no where with the projector (which I guess was always in plain sight) and then secondary black out blinds.


Thoughts?


(I attached a picture, its not the best and doesn't have any components to give sizing but it should give an idea to what I am describing with the soffet.)


----------



## ianick

First Question, width at bottom of screen: 105"


Second. According to the website the total screen length is 111.5 inches. The screen height is 51.9 inches. Add 50mm more for the border and that leaves 57.7 inches of screen drop theoretically.


Third the unit is 5.5 inches wide, the mounts are another inch. The screen is 4 inches back from the front of the unit.


Sounds to me like your setup will work if you can afford to move the speakers apart to accommodate the 105" width.


----------



## psgcdn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robl45* /forum/post/20967517
> 
> 
> the old monoprice electric screens that people seem to be happy with appear to be exactly the same as the antra screens being sold on ebay. i'm thinking of trying one out.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/135-16-9-Ele...ht_4101wt_1185



Good for Canadian buyers who can't buy a screen from monoprice! I wonder if that seller has tab-tensioned screens...


----------



## flyhigh123

does the ceiling recessed sit flush with the ceiling? One picture shows it popping out a little.


Also, does the IR work with with a harmony remote? What are the codes? Do i need to point the remote at the unit directly?


----------



## ambys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyhigh123* /forum/post/21502641
> 
> 
> does the ceiling recessed sit flush with the ceiling? One picture shows it popping out a little.
> 
> 
> Also, does the IR work with with a harmony remote? What are the codes? Do i need to point the remote at the unit directly?



It comes with an IR remote, which you can easily use to have your Harmony learn he codes.


----------



## str1der

Bought a MP fixed 133" screen and got it set up a couple weeks ago with an Epson 3010 projector. I've notcied that somewhat near the center of the screen I see about a 12" vertical line that apears lighter/brighter than the rest of the screen. I assume this is what you guys mean by hotspot? When the projector is off I don't see anything that could be causing it. What is the cause? What can I do about it? Thanks


----------



## hevnbnd

On the 120" Ceiling mount screen does it come with both a small and large baffle like the directions say? I only have one 2 1/2" baffle. If only one does that go in front or behind the screen? I am trying to figure out how far off a wall to mount this beast to get it so the screen will be 3" off the wall behind it.


----------



## Scrawner

I'm considering installing the Monoprice ceiling-recessed tab tensioned screen in our bonus room. The ceilings are already finished, however I am able to crawl into the attic area above the ceiling as needed.


Is it possible to install this screen in the ceiling without having to rework any drywall? From the pictures, it appears you can simply cut out an appropriately sized rectangle and once mounted, the trim of the screen will hide the cutout. Is this correct?


Thanks!


----------



## ptchan5

Scrawner, I'm thinking of doing the same thing. I searched high and low and I can't seem to find any other provider of projector screens that offers the recessed version so I can install it flush in my drywall ceiling. All the other ceiling trim kits are for dropped commercial ceilings and they are very expensive.


----------



## prince.nothing

ptchan5 said:


> Scrawner, I'm thinking of doing the same thing. I searched high and low and I can't seem to find any other provider of projector screens that offers the recessed version so I can install it flush in my drywall ceiling. All the other ceiling trim kits are for dropped commercial ceilings and they are very expensive.


I have my screen dropping in front of my TV, and I picked up a 120" electric tension screen from visual apex. Unfortunately, the screen has white bands running horizontally from the top to the bottom of the screen. These bands are more reflective than the rest of the screen and are very noticible from the MLP especially when the scene is bright. I gave visual apex four chances, but each replacement had the same issue. 

I am considering giving monoprice a chance as I am very happy with all their other products so far. Has anyone used the 120" electric tension screen? I'd appreciate your feedback. 

Thanks.


----------



## Shan

prince.nothing said:


> I am considering giving monoprice a chance as I am very happy with all their other products so far. Has anyone used the 120" electric tension screen? I'd appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


Prior to building the dedicated theater, I was using one of the Monoprice Tab Tensioned electric screens. I replaced a Dalite Contour High Power electric screens with it to get better contrast once I got a projector with enough light output. 

I was very happy with the screen. The quality was great, the IR worked flawlessly with my Harmony Remote. The screen fabric was very good with no hot spotting or blemishes. The only thing I would have preferred was a matte black casing rather than the gloss casing, but the finish was great and the screen had enough matting at the top that it was never an issue. 

Used it for about two years with no issue. Shame you are not local, I still have my old one and would sell it cheap. 

You won't be disappointed with the Monoprice screen.

Shan


----------



## SteveFred

Hi everyone,

I agree, You won't be disappointed with the Monoprice screens. 

I bought my 150" 235:1 Fixed screen(pics on Page 8 on this thread) 3 1/2 years ago and I love it. It is still very works well and has not sagged at all.

Steve


----------



## prince.nothing

Shan said:


> Prior to building the dedicated theater, I was using one of the Monoprice Tab Tensioned electric screens. I replaced a Dalite Contour High Power electric screens with it to get better contrast once I got a projector with enough light output.
> 
> I was very happy with the screen. The quality was great, the IR worked flawlessly with my Harmony Remote. The screen fabric was very good with no hot spotting or blemishes. The only thing I would have preferred was a matte black casing rather than the gloss casing, but the finish was great and the screen had enough matting at the top that it was never an issue.
> 
> Used it for about two years with no issue. Shame you are not local, I still have my old one and would sell it cheap.
> 
> You won't be disappointed with the Monoprice screen.
> 
> Shan



Thanks Shan. Do you remember if the screen had an adjustable drop? I don't see that mentioned in the mono price specifications.


----------



## Shan

prince.nothing said:


> Thanks Shan. Do you remember if the screen had an adjustable drop? I don't see that mentioned in the mono price specifications.


I don't remember for sure, but I don't think so.

Shan


----------



## gatorkeith

prince.nothing said:


> I have my screen dropping in front of my TV, and I picked up a 120" electric tension screen from visual apex. Unfortunately, the screen has white bands running horizontally from the top to the bottom of the screen. These bands are more reflective than the rest of the screen and are very noticible from the MLP especially when the scene is bright. I gave visual apex four chances, but each replacement had the same issue.
> 
> I am considering giving monoprice a chance as I am very happy with all their other products so far. Has anyone used the 120" electric tension screen? I'd appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


Prince.nothing....did you ever go with the Monoprice drop down screen? Thinking about getting one myself...curious what you thought. Thanks.


----------

